# Harvard Professor ordeal



## mcguin (Jul 23, 2009)

I might have been mistaken but I haven't seen anything posted in here in regards to the news going on involving the nut job harvard professor who disrespected police and now has our  President reverend Albama backing his racial crap up!  I'm outraged at the president and the city of cambridge.  This is the reason why racism still exists in the country, because without it what other crap could be made up to have people feeling bad for who was once a minority in this country.  MR PRESIDENT, YOU HAVE OFFENDED ME TOO MANY TIMES!!!  I WANT RETRIBUTION NOW!


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 23, 2009)

If someone got arrested for breaking into their own home when they were locked out even after showing his ID as proof that he lived there, there is an injustice.   

 ( He came here to Emory and I met the guy and he is so meek and nerdy, can't see how he could be aggressive.)

If he did not cooperate with the police then the police were justified in doing what they did.

Either way, the details will need to be hashed out and scrutinized later.

( For the record when I and my black partner ( physician who was an ex football player)  were trying to find a parking space at Emory to attend a medical conferance the University cops pulled me over and asked if I was OK and was the man sitting in my car bothering or threatening me in any way. I told them I don't usually let men who are harassing me in anyway be a passenger in my car...duh....)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 23, 2009)

What I believe happened, based solely on my gut...

Dude was profiled by whomever called the police, not the officer.  The officer shows up, asks for ID, Gates causes an unnecessary stink and refuses, officer threatens to arrest him, he resists and ends up showing the ID, and the officer gives him a ticket for the skirmish.

My personal thoughts, Gates caused the primary problem and caused the problem, but the police officer has the duty to act professionally and not get in to battle of measure my cock.  This cop is obviously not a racist, apparently he gave some black basketball dude CPR at Brandeis a few years back, not something a racist is going to do.  

Now, who should apologize?  Both of them or neither of them.  IMO, Gates was being an asshole, and unfortunately, since he is a rich asshole, he can raise a stink.  This has nothing to do with race as far as the officer goes, and Gates calling racial prejudice is an insult to actual racial prejudice that I am sure goes on every single day.  Actually, I had never known who this Gates dude was before this, and I will only think of him with the likes of the Al Sharptons of the world from now on, fuck him.

But I reserve the right to change my mind upon further evidence.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think his treatment was fair at all either. My gosh, The police knocked on the door, he answered, invited them in they could see his pictures hanging in the foyer. By nature, burglers don't usually respond to interruptions in this fashion.


----------



## mcguin (Jul 23, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, I don't think his treatment was fair at all either. My gosh, The police knocked on the door, he answered, invited them in they could see his pictures hanging in the foyer. By nature, burglers don't usually respond to interruptions in this fashion.



thats not what happened, they found him sitting outside and he WAS being beligerent.  The fact that he didnt initially want to show the police identification is enough proof.  But what I'm trying to emphasizing is that regardless of the story at this point in the game, the president has no business making any sort of comments to the nature of which he did when we don't know the exact story yet.  People are just waiting for crap like this so they can jump on the old racism card.


----------



## mcguin (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/projects/pdf/Gates_Arrest.pdf

I know I know, foxnews blah blah blah, but its just an arrrest report, should shed some light, at least from the cops perspective.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 23, 2009)

Sounds like most of you in here are profiling, you have no proof of what happened and yet you are siding with your race of preference.....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 23, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Sounds like most of you in here are profiling, you have no proof of what happened and yet you are siding with your race of preference.....



No way, I hate honkeys, and am certainly not a fan of the Poe-lice.

Maybe Gates isn't getting laid enough, certain could explain the anger.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 23, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Sounds like most of you in here are profiling, you have no proof of what happened and yet you are siding with your race of preference.....



Isn't there a bit of irony in you accuse me, a white man, of profiling.  If I were black would you have accused me of the same thing?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 23, 2009)

maniclion said:


> thats not what happened, they found him sitting outside and he WAS being beligerent.  The fact that he didnt initially want to show the police identification is enough proof.  But what I'm trying to emphasizing is that regardless of the story at this point in the game, the president has no business making any sort of comments to the nature of which he did when we don't know the exact story yet.  People are just waiting for crap like this so they can jump on the old racism card.



From the story I heard,' actually it was on a pretty reputable radio station Kgo, in case anyone asks'. that's exactly what happened. But I wasn't there, so.  Then he was escorted outside. That's when he threw the fit. Phuquina, I'd be pissed off too! But I couldn't play the race card so, I'll refrain from that topic. 

Agree with the whole President thing though. Then again, I am not a black man in this country, so I can't empathise with his emotions upon hearing about this. Especially, if it was the first he had heard about it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 23, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> From the story I heard,' actually it was on a pretty reputable radio station Kgo, in case anyone asks'. that's exactly what happened. But I wasn't there, so.  Then he was escorted outside. That's when he threw the fit. Phuquina, I'd be pissed off too! But I couldn't play the race card so, I'll refrain from that topic.
> 
> Agree with the whole President thing though. Then again, I am not a black man in this country, so I can't empathise with his emotions upon hearing about this. Especially, if it was the first he had heard about it.



Why does it quote manic, it was posted by mcguin?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2009)

*Officer says he'll 'never apologize' for Harvard professor arrest*

(CNN) -- A Cambridge, Massachusetts, police officer said Thursday he will "never apologize" about how he handled the arrest of prominent black Harvard University professor Henry Louis Gates Jr.
Sgt. Jim Crowley said he has nothing to apologize for in regards to the arrest of Henry Louis Gates Jr.

Sgt. Jim Crowley said he has nothing to apologize for in regards to the arrest of Henry Louis Gates Jr.

"That apology will never come from me as Jim Crowley, it won't come from me as sergeant in the Cambridge Police Department," Sgt. James Crowley told Boston radio station WEEI. "Whatever anybody else chooses to do in the name of the city of Cambridge or the Cambridge Police Department which are beyond my control, I don't worry about that. I know what I did was right. I have nothing to apologize for."

Crowley also said he was exercising caution and is clearly not a racist based on his previous actions.

Those actions, Crowley told the Boston Herald, include giving mouth-to-mouth resuscitation to former Boston Celtics star Reggie Lewis, who suffered a fatal heart attack in 1993 at Brandeis University when Crowley was a campus cop.

"I wasn't working on Reggie Lewis the basketball star. I wasn't working on a black man," Crowley told the Boston Herald. "I was working on another human being."

Gates was arrested last week at his home after a confrontation with Crowley. Cambridge authorities on Tuesday dropped disorderly conduct charges against Gates.

Crowley also told WEEI that when he asked Gates to come out of his home, he thought a break-in had occurred or was still happening.

"I didn't know who [Gates] was. I was by myself. I was the only police officer standing there, and I got a report of people breaking into a house," Crowley told WEEI. "That was for my safety first and foremost. I have to go home at night, I have three beautiful children and a wife who depend on me. So I had no other motive than to ensure my safety."

Responding to a reporter's question on Gates' arrest, President Obama said Wednesday night that the Cambridge police "acted stupidly."

Obama defended Gates while admitting that he may be "a little biased" because the professor is his friend.

"But I think it's fair to say, No. 1, any of us would be pretty angry; No. 2, that the Cambridge police acted stupidly in arresting somebody when there was already proof that they were in their own home; and, No. 3 ... that there's a long history in this country of African-Americans and Latinos being stopped by law enforcement disproportionately."

The incident shows "how race remains a factor in this society," Obama said.
advertisement

Crowley told WEEI that he was "disappointed" that Obama interjected himself into the situation.

"He's the president of the United States, and I support the president to a point," Crowley told WEEI. "I think it's disappointing that he waded into what should be a local issue and something that is -- really that plays out here. As he himself had said at the beginning of that press conference, he didn't know all the facts. He certainly doesn't based on those comments. I just think it was very disappointing." 

source


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 23, 2009)

mcguin said:


> thats not what happened, they found him sitting outside and he WAS being beligerent.  The fact that he didnt initially want to show the police identification is enough proof.  But what I'm trying to emphasizing is that regardless of the story at this point in the game, the president has no business making any sort of comments to the nature of which he did when we don't know the exact story yet.  People are just waiting for crap like this so they can jump on the old racism card.





Dale Mabry said:


> Why does it quote manic, it was posted by mcguin?



Oh shit! I did that. Coulda swore I read manic so I changed it to manic.

Phuq, i'm a !!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2009)

the part that is still unclear for me is once the cop knew the guy was not breaking into the house, he showed him his ID, the cop then knew he lived there, why did he arrest him?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 23, 2009)

It should have went down like this: 

Officer asks for ID. Homeowner gives ID. Then politely ask the officer to leave his property.

Unfortunately, the homeowner had a chip on his shoulder. He then played the race card with that chip. Nothing good will come of that with an officer who's trying to do his job. Especially when the call came from another citizen in the area.

Now, had the officer initiated the contact on his own I could see how profiling could be an issue.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 23, 2009)

Prince said:


> the part that is still unclear for me is once the cop knew the guy was not breaking into the house, he showed him his ID, the cop then knew he lived there, why did he arrest him?



Basically, for making a scene.

He could have sucked up his pride, apologized and left...


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 23, 2009)

Prince said:


> *Officer says he'll 'never apologize' for Harvard professor arrest*
> 
> (CNN) -- A Cambridge, Massachusetts, police officer said Thursday he will "never apologize" about how he handled the arrest of prominent black Harvard University professor Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> Sgt. Jim Crowley said he has nothing to apologize for in regards to the arrest of Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> ...



  Sounds awfully damn close though!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 23, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Basically, for making a scene.
> 
> He could have sucked up his pride, apologized and left...



just curious, have you ever seen the movie crash ?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 23, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> just curious, have you ever seen the movie crash ?



Yes, yes I have. WHY?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 23, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Yes, yes I have. WHY?



Remember that scene, where Terrence Howard didn't want to, or became tired of sucking up his pride to the police. I think that's what this was, and what we're not getting ?

I don't know, just thinking while typing.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 23, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> Isn't there a bit of irony in you accuse me, a white man, of profiling.  If I were black would you have accused me of the same thing?


I said most of you, not you exactly but in your case, sir, you profiled him as being one of those "rich assholes" who can get away with anything.....


None of you have stepped back and thought about what else might have been the case:

Scenario 1: Gates gets home from a long plane trip and just wants to get in his house, he realizes that his dumbass doesn't have the key.  Now he has to bust into his own house, being that he's the academic type he's likely out of shape so now he's really dog tired, then to top it all off someone calls the cops who come out and rub his nose in what an idiot he was for locking himself out of his own house.  Any human is going to be in a pissy mood after a calamity of errors like this goes down, it's not black or white, rich or poor thing it's a human nature thing.  What it comes down to is the officer probably approached the situation with the wrong attitude jsut adding to the already bad situation for the professor.  If he was concerned for his own safety then he should have waited for back-up instead of entering an unknown situation.  He says himself that he had a call of "people breaking into a house", so if he didn't even know how many why then did he approach it alone?  But he did and so his gauge was tapped out as was Gates' and they both touched and there were sparks of words, just words and hurt feelings....they both should have been adult about it and saw that they both were in a high state of stress.....Isn't that what defines maturity the level of empathy you have for your fellow beings?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 23, 2009)

Sounds like profiling to me, but I wasn't there so I don;t know. The cop arrested him after he realized that he had made a mistake. 
Sounds like typical cop douchebaggry to me.

As far as the whole "I gave mouth to mouth to a black man so I can't be raciest" defense, it doesn't really mean squat. There are plenty of people I don't like, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't try to save them if they were dying if I knew how.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 23, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Remember that scene, where Terrence Howard didn't want to, or became tired of sucking up his pride to the police. I think that's what this was, and what we're not getting ?
> 
> I don't know, just thinking while typing.



I do but we're assuming this professor has lived the life of the typical black man who's been pushed around by the po po. I doubt thats the case. I see this professor using this common social issue as a lightning rod to poke the cop.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Sounds like profiling to me, but I wasn't there so I don;t know. The cop arrested him after he realized that he had made a mistake.
> Sounds like typical cop douchebaggry to me.



I agree, it sounds like the cop had a big ego and while he should have apologized and excused the professor's behavior based on the incident at hand instead he decided to act like a typical asshole cop and show him who has the power.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 23, 2009)

Prince said:


> I agree, it sounds like the cop had a big ego and while he should have apologized and excused the professor's behavior based on the incident at hand instead he decided to act like a typical asshole cop and show him who has the power.



I certainly can see it this way as well. My only concern is at what point does the professors words become verbal assault and/or disturbing the peace. 

Can you really not see the professor going this direction? Especially after playing the black man card?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 23, 2009)

largepkg said:


> I do but we're assuming this professor has lived the life of the typical black man who's been pushed around by the po po. I doubt thats the case. I see this professor using this common social issue as a lightning rod to poke the cop.



No doubt. The cop had to show him who is boss. The professor, in turn, pulled all the cards he had to show the cop who was boss by calling his buddy the president. It is a pissing match between two men and nothing more. 

I would have felt violated if I were arrested for breaking into my own house. In all honesty, if I had a big name politician as a friend I probably would have done the exact same thing in retaliation. 

Lol, in my younger days I would have firebombed his car while he was sleeping.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2009)

*Obama doesn't regret 'acted stupidly' remark about Henry Gates Jr. arrest*

                                                                                                                                                By Michael Sheridan 
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER                 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Thursday, July 23rd 2009, 10:18 PM                






                                  Samad/Getty                                   President Obama seemed to shrug off criticism that his 'acted stupidly' comment was too harsh during an ABC News interview Thursday night.

*Take our Poll*


*Harsh Words*

       Was President Obama out of line in his attack on cops in their arrest of a black Harvard professor?
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        No, the cops did act 'stupidly.'                     
                                                                                                             Yes, Obama should have stayed out of it.                     





*Related News*

*Articles*

Obama: Police acted 'stupidly' in arrest of Harvard professor
Gates case  cop not sorry Sgt. defends his record, calls Obama 'off base'
Cop who arrested Harvard prof. says he's no racist
Louis: Gates arrest puts focus on biased police stops
Charges dropped against Harvard professor Henry Louis Gates Jr.
Harvard prof. Henry Louis Gates Jr. arrested outside his home, calls police 'racist'
                                                                                                                                                                                                          What's everyone so upset about?
That was President Obama's response Thursday night during an ABC News interview when asked if he regretted his "acted stupidly" comment during Wednesday night's press conference.
"I am suprised by the controversy," Obama told ABC's Terry Moran. "I think it was [a] pretty straightforward comment that you probably don't need to handcuff a guy, a middle-aged man who uses a cane, who's in his own home."
And while Obama did not apologize for his strong jab, he attempted to soften their impact by offering compliments to the police officer at the center of the Henry Louis Gates Jr. arrest, Sgt. James Crowley.
"From what I can tell, the sergeant involved is an outstanding police officer," the President offered, adding that he "has extraordinary respect for the difficulties of the job that police officers do."
The President was asked Wednesday during his health care press conference about the controversial arrest of the black Harvard professor in Cambridge, and responded, "The Cambridge police acted stupidly in arresting somebody when there was already proof that they were in their own home."
Crowley was on the defensive earlier in the day following Obama's sharp remark.
"I just have nothing to apologize for," Crowley said, insisting he wasn't a racist. And the Cambridge Police Superior Officers Association seems to agree.
"Upon review, the Association expresses its full and unqualified support for the actions taken by Sgt. Crowley in response to the report of a possible break-in at a residence on Ware Street in Cambridge," the union said in a statement.
Obama noted during his ABC News interview that he felt the arrest was one that simply got out of hand. 
"Words were exchanged between the police officer and Mr. Gates," he said, "and everybody should have just settled down and cooler heads should have prevailed."
The incident happened last week after Gates, 58, a Harvard professor, returned home from a trip to China. While he had trouble entering his home, a passerby reported it to police as a possible break-in. 
Police arrived and demanded Gates prove he lived in the house. The professor became agitated and criticized the police. Cops later arrested him outside his home for causing a public disturbance.
The charges against Gates were dropped several days later.

Read more: Obama doesn't regret 'acted stupidly' remark about Henry Gates Jr. arrest
​


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2009)

Obama is everywhere now...he's becoming overexposed.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2009)

largepkg said:


> I certainly can see it this way as well. My only concern is at what point does the professors words become verbal assault and/or disturbing the peace.
> 
> Can you really not see the professor going this direction? Especially after playing the black man card?



sure, but it was his house and his property, and what about freedom of speech?

without knowing exactly what was said by both its hard to know.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2009)

I think Obama was completely wrong getting involved in this and I think he was out of line with what he said.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2009)

oh shit




Prince said:


> *Officer says he'll 'never apologize' for Harvard professor arrest*
> 
> (CNN) -- A Cambridge, Massachusetts, police officer said Thursday he will "never apologize" about how he handled the arrest of prominent black Harvard University professor Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> Sgt. Jim Crowley said he has nothing to apologize for in regards to the arrest of Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> ...



uh... did anyone else catch this 

The Jim Crow* laws* were state and local laws in the United States enacted between 1876 and 1965. They mandated de jure segregation in all public facilities, with a supposedly "separate but equal" status for black Americans. In reality, this led to treatment and accommodations that were usually inferior to those provided for white Americans, systematizing a number of economic, educational and social disadvantages.
 Some examples of Jim Crow laws are the segregation of public schools, public places and public transportation, and the segregation of restrooms and restaurants for whites and blacks. The U.S. military was also segregated. These Jim Crow Laws were separate from the 1800-66 Black Codes, which had also restricted the civil rights and civil liberties of African Americans. State-sponsored school segregation was declared unconstitutional by the Supreme Court of the United States in 1954 in _Brown v. Board of Education_. Generally, the remaining Jim Crow laws were overruled by the Civil Rights Act of 1964[1] and the Voting Rights Act of 1965.

Jim Crow laws - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
WQED Multimedia: TV: Jim Crow Pennsylvania

Historians say that the term 'Jim Crow' originated in a song performed by Daddy Rice, a white minstrel show entertainer in the 1830s. His charcoal darkened face performed an unflattering caricature of a black man. During the nineteenth century the term became identified with the racist laws that deprived African-Americans of their civil rights by defining blacks as inferior to whites.

 some fookin' coincidence.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2009)

Who Was Jim Crow?

yea ouch, that's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 23, 2009)

the professor seems to be making a mountain out of a mole hill....the mole isn't racism IMHO...it was just a cop being a prick, which isn't anything unusual


----------



## maniclion (Jul 24, 2009)

*Obama noted.....
"Words were exchanged between the police officer and Mr. Gates," he said, "and everybody should have just settled down and cooler heads should have prevailed."

*Exactly what I say and now the charges are dropped the whole issue should disappear we have bigger things to worry about....like where did I set my beer down at?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

*Cop who arrested black scholar is profiling expert*
 By DENISE LAVOIE (AP) ??? 9 hours ago
 CAMBRIDGE, Mass. ??? The white police sergeant accused of racial profiling after he arrested renowned black scholar Henry Louis Gates Jr. in his home was hand-picked by a black police commissioner to teach recruits about avoiding racial profiling.
Friends and fellow officers ??? black and white ??? say Sgt. James Crowley is a principled police officer and family man who is being unfairly described as racist.
"If people are looking for a guy who's abusive or arrogant, they got the wrong guy," said Andy Meyer, of Natick, who has vacationed with Crowley, coached youth sports with him and is his teammate on a men's softball team. "This is not a racist, rogue cop. This is a fine, upstanding man. And if every cop in the world were like him, it would be a better place."
Gates accused the 11-year department veteran of being an unyielding, race-baiting authoritarian after Crowley arrested and charged him with disorderly conduct last week.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 24, 2009)

KelJu said:


> No doubt. The cop had to show him who is boss. The professor, in turn, pulled all the cards he had to show the cop who was boss by calling his buddy the president. It is a pissing match between two men and nothing more.
> 
> I would have felt violated if I were arrested for breaking into my own house. In all honesty, if I had a big name politician as a friend I probably would have done the exact same thing in retaliation.
> 
> Lol, in my younger days I would have firebombed his car while he was sleeping.



One question...When the officer asked for your ID, would you have just showed it to him, knowing that all he was doing was ensuring your house wasn't being burglarized?  One more, if you were to have done the exact same thing and refused, do you think you would have been ticketed for disturbing the peace?  Keep in mind that this is not for breaking in to the house, but for not complying with the officer.

IMO, Gates is using the plight of the poor black man to be an asshole.  Honestly, if the cops didn't ticket people for not complying no one would comply.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree Obama shouldn't have commented on the this case.

On the other hand, I have  the right to say GTFO of my house.  I'd probably feel that way after a long trip from china and the police were in my house without a search warrant and I had shown them proof I was a resident.   I don't think the cop was acting in a racial way, he probably didn't want to put up with being mouthed at by Professor.   There are no laws against being rude. Sensitive Cambridge Police.....


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

thank you police for being so prompt in checking on a citizen 911 call.  

what's the protocol if you want to file a complaint against an arresting officer or if you want to file police harassment/brutality charges?  

there are so many details on this case that we don't know of but in this type of situation if an uninvited cop entered my house and forced me to prove i lived there based on s/he said alone i'd be livid.  it would be a choice to move on or not.  then if the cop hindered my investigation of unlawful proceedings by refusing to give their name and badge info, that would make me angry enough to start cussin him out. (watch while i f*** with you and get away with it).  now that police can stop you if they don't _*see*_ you wearing a seatbelt, access your cellphone and internet history remotely, randomly run your plates while your car is parked and pull up your entire file at will, or monitor your actions from space i don't think being able to get their supervisor's name is too much to ask.

if 'crowley' went by the book there's no need to worry about apologizing or anyone reporting it...right?  besides when was the last time we saw a cop go to jail for anything?


----------



## mcguin (Jul 24, 2009)

from my observations I think it's safe to say that many of you, more than not, have some sort of beef or bias towards police officers...interesting to hear everyone's opinions.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

mcguin said:


> from my observations I think it's safe to say that many of you, more than not, have some sort of beef or bias towards police officers...interesting to hear everyone's opinions.


Not me, but I look at it from both sides.

Yes, there are cops who are bias.
Yes, there are blacks who play the race card.

You have cops who are rude, arrogant.
You have civilians getting all twisted when an officer confronts them.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

mcguin said:


> from my observations I think it's safe to say that many of you, more than not, have some sort of beef or bias towards police officers...interesting to hear everyone's opinions.



only when they act the way this one did.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Not me, but I look at it from both sides.
> 
> Yes, there are cops who are bias.
> Yes, there are blacks who play the race card.
> ...



I agree, I think in this case,  both may have overreacted but the police officer is supposed to be the one that is obligated to act in a professional and logical  manner.  I don't go about knocking out all patients with sedatives because they curse and yell and behave rudely towards me.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

bandaidwoman said:


> I agree, I think in this case,  both may have overreacted but the police officer is supposed to be the one that is obligated to act in a professional and logical  manner.  I don't go about knocking out all patients with sedatives because they curse and yell and behave rudely towards me.




I agree, but a man of his age and color and not to mention a college professor should know how to respond to white cops.....very slowly and polite.

Not that I am blaming him but there are cops who are bias and don't know how to approach a minority. No matter how much schooling they have on race relations it's not the same as if you grow up among minorities.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

*Friends defend officer who arrested black scholar*
_By DENISE LAVOIE (AP)_

CAMBRIDGE, Mass. — Supporters say the white policeman who arrested renowned black scholar Henry Louis Gates Jr. in his home is a principled police officer and family man who is being unfairly described as racist.

Friends and fellow officers — black and white — say Sgt. James Crowley, who was hand-picked by a black police commissioner to teach recruits about avoiding racial profiling, is calm and reliable.

"If people are looking for a guy who's abusive or arrogant, they got the wrong guy," said Andy Meyer of Natick, Mass., who has vacationed with Crowley, coached youth sports with him and is his teammate on a men's softball team. "This is not a racist, rogue cop."

Gates accused the 11-year department veteran of being an unyielding, race-baiting authoritarian after Crowley arrested and charged him with disorderly conduct last week.

Crowley confronted Gates in his home after a woman passing by summoned police for a possible burglary. The sergeant said he arrested Gates after the scholar repeatedly accused him of racism and made derogatory remarks about his mother, allegations the professor challenges. Gates has labeled Crowley a "rogue cop," demanded an apology and said he may sue the police department.

President Barack Obama elevated the dispute when he said Wednesday that Cambridge police "acted stupidly" during the encounter. Obama stepped back on Thursday, telling ABC News, "From what I can tell, the sergeant who was involved is an outstanding police officer, but my suspicion is probably that it would have been better if cooler heads had prevailed."

Crowley told a radio station Thursday that Obama went too far.

"I support the president of the United States 110 percent," he told WBZ-AM. "I think he was way off base wading into a local issue without knowing all the facts, as he himself stated before he made that comment."

Obama noted that he and Gates are friends, and the sergeant said: "I guess a friend of mine would support my position, too."

Crowley didn't immediately return a phone message left by The Associated Press on Thursday.

Cambridge Police Commissioner Robert Haas, in his first public comments on the arrest, said Thursday that Crowley was a decorated officer who followed procedure. The department is putting together an independent panel to review the arrest, but Haas said he did not think the whole story had been told.

"Sgt. Crowley is a stellar member of this department. I rely on his judgment every day," Haas said. "... I think he basically did the best in the situation that was presented to him."

But Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick, once the top civil rights official in the Clinton administration and now, like Obama, the first black to hold his job, labeled the arrest "every black man's nightmare."

The governor told reporters: "You ought to be able to raise your voice in your own house without risk of arrest."

Those who know the 42-year-old Crowley say he is committed to everyday interests like playing softball and coaching his children's youth teams.

"I would give him my daughter to coach in a blink of an eye, and I can't say any stronger opinion than that," said Dan Keefe, a town parks official who knows Crowley from his work coaching youth swim, softball, basketball and baseball teams.

Crowley grew up in Cambridge's Fresh Pond neighborhood and attended the city's racially diverse public schools. Two of his brothers also work for the police department and a third is a Middlesex County deputy sheriff.

For five of the past six years, Crowley has volunteered alongside a black colleague in teaching 60 cadets per year about how to avoid targeting suspects merely because of their race, and how to respond to an array of scenarios they might encounter on the beat. Thomas Fleming, director of the Lowell Police Academy, said Crowley was asked by former Cambridge police Commissioner Ronnie Watson, who is black, to be an instructor.

"I have nothing but the highest respect for him as a police officer. He is very professional and he is a good role model for the young recruits in the police academy," Fleming said.

source


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

*Another view...*

*Arrest of Prof. Gates puts focus on biased police stops*







 										 				    										    			    	     		 		 				 									Prof. Henry Louis (Skip) Gates Jr. has discovered what almost anybody on my Brooklyn block could have told him: It's a bad idea to trash-talk a man with a gun. 
 That's true even if you're right as rain, doing no harm and standing in your home. 
 As the son and brother of retired NYPD officers, I would add that all of this goes double when the man with the gun also has a badge, handcuffs and a credible report of a crime in progress. 
 We're lucky the Gates incident didn't take a tragic turn, like the time in 1999 when a quartet of New York cops mistook Amadou Diallo for a criminal and ended up killing an innocent man trying to enter his Bronx home. 
 I can easily believe Gates' contention that the cops who questioned him in his home refused to give their names and badge numbers. Police departments, like all workplaces, have their share of jerks. 
 My experiences as a Harvard undergraduate more than 25 years ago included being* tailed by cops a few times while walking home late at night after helping to edit the school newspaper.* 
 Those experiences left me more annoyed at bad policing than distressed over some civil rights violation. I would have preferred that they had driven me home and spent the rest of their shift looking for real crooks. 
 I don't begrudge Gates an ounce of the fury he has expressed. If he truly believes his arrest was the result of racially charged mistreatment by Cambridge's Finest, he will have every right and opportunity to prove it in the courts of law and public opinion. 
 This won't be his first time tackling the profiling issue. 
 Last year, Gates was quoted in The Boston Globe demanding zero tolerance for profiling around the Harvard campus, saying any example of racism is one example too many. 
 The quote came after a 2007 flap in which black students, decked out in Harvard T-shirts and frolicking on a quad, were interrogated by campus police who'd been called by a student who mistook them for trespassers. 
 A few years before that, cops stopped another black professor, my friend Allen Counter, while crossing Harvard Yard in 2004. 
 Police said the impeccably dressed biologist matched the profile of a well-dressed robber they were seeking. 
 There is no civil, polite way to explore real and perceived issues of race, class, ego and etiquette in Cambridge, New York or anywhere else. 
 If we are lucky, Gates will use his experience as an opportunity to enlighten us all about how to view one another as neighbors and citizens, not stereotypes. 
elouis@nydailynews.com

Read more: Arrest of Prof. Gates puts focus on biased police stops
​


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

Being a cop is not easy....with the amount of jerks they deal with daily..


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

mcguin said:


> I might have been mistaken but I haven't seen anything posted in here in regards to the news going on involving the nut job harvard professor who disrespected police and now has our  President reverend Albama backing his racial crap up!  I'm outraged at the president and the city of cambridge.  This is the reason why racism still exists in the country, because without it what other crap could be made up to have people feeling bad for who was once a minority in this country.  MR PRESIDENT, YOU HAVE OFFENDED ME TOO MANY TIMES!!!  I WANT RETRIBUTION NOW!


 _it'd be good to check the u.s. census but people of color are still a minority.  that is why obama was elected_



mcguin said:


> thats not what happened, they found him sitting outside and he WAS being beligerent.  The fact that he didnt initially want to show the police identification is enough proof.  But what I'm trying to emphasizing is that regardless of the story at this point in the game, the president has no business making any sort of comments to the nature of which he did when we don't know the exact story yet.  People are just waiting for crap like this so they can jump on the old racism card.


_i was under the impression the cops actually went inside gates' house trying to find out who it is. who lives there.  question for you: if a guy socks someone for calling his girlfriend a skank who goes to jail, the one with the sore knuckles or the fat lip??_



min0 lee said:


> Not me, but I look at it from both sides.
> 
> Yes, there are cops who are bias.
> Yes, there are blacks who play the race card.
> ...


 *true, but law enforcement should be above that at ALL times.  a good cop will be able to make a decision based on an accurate assessement of the situation, and will not be persuaded into lawfully inconsistent behavior.  I'd much rather deal with a whiny f*** than a bias pig.  as a black person who has had cops enter my home uninvited i feel pretty good about saying that.  what do you think about me now?*


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

apparently stoicism is dead. Whatever happened to people having a little bit thicker skin? My gosh, this guy is squealing like a stuck pig over a perceived slight. Shut the hell up already. Race problems? He isn't picking cotton. He is a fucking professor at an Ivy league university and their is a black man in the white house. When an officer asks to see your ID you pull it out with pride and say "Yes officer this is my place, isn't it nice?"


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> apparently stoicism is dead. Whatever happened to people having a little bit thicker skin? My gosh, this guy is squealing like a stuck pig over a perceived slight. Shut the hell up already. Race problems? He isn't picking cotton. He is a fucking professor at an Ivy league university and their is a black man in the white house. When an officer asks to see your ID you pull it out with pride and say "Yes officer this is my place, isn't it nice?"




I dunno those were my thoughts.

Lets see, as a cop being called to a potential B and E, with no back up arrival yet.  I would prefer to err on the side of caution.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

Keylan said:


> _
> 
> *true, but law enforcement should be above that at ALL times.  a good cop will be able to make a decision based on an accurate assessement of the situation, and will not be persuaded into lawfully inconsistent behavior.  I'd much rather deal with a whiny f*** than a bias pig.  as a black person who has had cops enter my home uninvited i feel pretty good about saying that.  what do you think about me now?*_


_

This cop has a pretty solid track record. Cops need to make an accurate assessment of the situation with the details available. Nobody is perfect, we pay these guys to do a job and often times they have to make the best judgement they can with less than complete details of the situation. We pay them to go into often times dangerous environments to keep us safe. This stupid idiot should have taken out his ID immediately and showed it to the officer. Stop playing the damn race card. This is absolutely a case of crying wolf. When a real race problem comes up at this university people are going to be less likely to listen now._


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

Keylan said:


> *true, but law enforcement should be above that at ALL times.  a good cop will be able to make a decision based on an accurate assessement of the situation, and will not be persuaded into lawfully inconsistent behavior.  I'd much rather deal with a whiny f*** than a bias pig.  as a black person who has had cops enter my home uninvited i feel pretty good about saying that.  what do you think about me now?*


They are not robots, they are human.

I don't think any different of you and I already knew you were black a while ago. I am not saying racism does not occur within the police department, in fact it's all over. 

Blacks are just as bias as white now.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> They are not robots, they are human.
> 
> I don't think any different of you and I already knew you were black a while ago. I am not saying racism does not occur within the police department, in fact it's all over.
> 
> Blacks are just as bias as white now.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

largepkg said:


> I do but we're assuming this professor has lived the life of the typical black man who's been pushed around by the po po. I doubt thats the case. I see this professor using this common social issue as a lightning rod to poke the cop.



I definately can see where you're coming from, but a "typical" blackman" neither attends or teaches at Harvard. 

This whole thing could have been resolved with the cop apologizing once he realised that this was indeed Gates home.

I don't fault the police for investigating, I fault the cop for allowing the situation to escalate to nationwide issue.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

*Harvard Prof. Henry Louis Gates' daughter: Arresting officer Sgt. James Crowley 'uncooperative'*



 										 				    										    			    	     		 		 				 									You apologize. No, you apologize.
Cambridge police on Friday will demand a mea culpa from President Obama for saying a cop "acted stupidly" in the controversial arrest of noted Harvard scholar Henry Louis Gates.


They also want an apology from Gates, who earlier in the week sought the same from Sgt. James Crowley who arrested him on July 16. Cambridge police say Gates berated Crowley during the arrest.


The racially charged incident sparked a national debate - one side arguing that the professor was the victim of profiling and the other saying the cop was simply doing his job. Cambridge police say Obama fanned the flames by saying Crowley "acted stupidly."


Police in the leafy Massachusetts town may decide as early as Friday whether to release police radio transmissions in which the noted scholar is heard in the background verbally bashing Crowley.
Crowley, who is white, responded to a report of a burglary in progress at Gates' home after a neighbor told cops she saw two black men break into the house.


The neighbor was unaware the man forcing his way inside was Gates, who had locked himself out. 
When Crowley arrived, he told an incensed Gates he was investigating a report of a break-in and asked for his identification 
"Why? Because I'm a black man in America," Gates responded, according to a police report. 



Gates was arrested, but the bust was later tossed out.
President Obama chimed in on the arrest, saying cops "acted stupidly," drawing the ire of many in law enforcement. In an interview with ABC on Thursday, Obama did not back down.
Obama said he has "extraordinary respect" for the challenges law enforcement officers face, but that "cooler heads should have prevailed" in this case.


The professor's daughter, Elizabeth Gates, and Cambridge Mayor Denise Simmons said they are seeking a face-to-face meeting between Gates and Crowley so they can sort out their differences.
On CBS-TV's "The Early Show," Gates said she received a "positive response" from her father, but has yet to hear from Crowley.
"I think he needs to maybe extend his sensitivity training," Elizabeth Gates said of Crowley, whom she called uncooperative. "If it's left as is, we're going to rely on our preconceived notions of race."


Meanwhile, Alan McDonald, a lawyer for Crowley, told ABC News the sergeant has not ruled out filing a defamation of character or libel lawsuit. 
"He is exploring all of his options," McDonald said.

Read more: Harvard Prof. Henry Louis Gates' daughter: Arresting officer Sgt. James Crowley 'uncooperative'
​


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

> The neighbor was unaware the man forcing his way inside was Gates, who had locked himself out.



How the hell does this person not know his nieghbor?

He must have seen him if he knew his color.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> This cop has a pretty solid track record. Cops need to make an accurate assessment of the situation with the details available. Nobody is perfect, we pay these guys to do a job and often times they have to make the best judgement they can with less than complete details of the situation. We pay them to go into often times dangerous environments to keep us safe. This stupid idiot should have taken out his ID immediately and showed it to the officer. Stop playing the damn race card. This is absolutely a case of crying wolf. When a real race problem comes up at this university people are going to be less likely to listen now.


*so then how do you accept responsibility for your actions?  the real question is how did the cop get into the house?  i don't know what they teach at cop school but i don't want to show my id to a stranger without getting a beer out of it.  especially if i haven't done anything illegal. *



IainDaniel said:


> I dunno those were my thoughts.
> 
> Lets see, as a cop being called to a potential B and E, with no back up arrival yet.  I would prefer to err on the side of caution.


*waiting for backup and/or staking out. trailing.*



bio-chem said:


> apparently stoicism is dead. Whatever happened to people having a little bit thicker skin? My gosh, this guy is squealing like a stuck pig over a perceived slight. Shut the hell up already. Race problems? He isn't picking cotton. He is a fucking professor at an Ivy league university and their is a black man in the white house. When an officer asks to see your ID you pull it out with pride and say "Yes officer this is my place, isn't it nice?"


ya do kinda get tired of being nice when you have to walk home cuz you can't hail a taxi, or when airport security is pulling out your underwear in public cuz some bomb went off in india. (last time i checked some middle easterners have blue eyes)



min0 lee said:


> They are not robots, they are human.
> 
> I don't think any different of you and I already knew you were black a while ago. I am not saying racism does not occur within the police department, in fact it's all over.
> 
> Blacks are just as bias as white now.


 i get that people make mistakes. when a cop, judge, doctor makes a mistake it can affect the rest of your life.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> How the hell does this person not know his neighbor?



no shit?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> How the hell does this person not know his nieghbor?
> 
> He must have seen him if he knew his color.



Well, you know what they say, all black men look alike, especially at night.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Well, you know what they say, all black men look alike, especially at night.



thank goodness for colgate


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

what does the 2nd black guy have to say about all this??


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2009)

Keylan said:


> *waiting for backup and/or staking out. trailing.*



Ah yes.  So a cop will never check out around the property nor knock on the door before backup arrives to identify to the situation.  My bad


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

Keylan said:


> i get that people make mistakes. when a cop, judge, doctor makes a mistake it can affect the rest of your life.


So true. Sadly.


Keylan said:


> thank goodness for colgate





Keylan said:


> what does the 2nd black guy have to say about all this??


If there was one.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

This incident happened after 5 cops were shot through a door.

Wouldn't you be edgy after that? Well then again this guy looks like a geek...so throw that out.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> I definately can see where you're coming from, but a "typical" blackman" neither attends or teaches at Harvard.
> 
> This whole thing could have been resolved with the cop apologizing once he realised that this was indeed Gates home.
> 
> I don't fault the police for investigating, I fault the cop for allowing the situation to escalate to nationwide issue.



the cop didn't allow this to escalate to nationwide issues. Gates is responsible for that 100% I hope harvard fires his stupid ass


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

Keylan said:


> *so then how do you accept responsibility for your actions?  the real question is how did the cop get into the house?  i don't know what they teach at cop school but i don't want to show my id to a stranger without getting a beer out of it.  especially if i haven't done anything illegal. *



If a cop shows up at your front door (and you have every reason to believe he is a cop) then tells you there has been a report of a burglary in the area it seems to me that you would do everything you could to help the police officer because he is there in an attempt to protect your property. If you decide to hinder that work it seems you are now hurting his ability to protect you.

What if there was an intruder in Mr. Gates home and Mr. Gates just didn't know it? And the whole time Mr. Gates is arguing with the officer the burglar is running out the back door with the jewelry.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> If a cop shows up at your front door (and you have every reason to believe he is a cop) then tells you there has been a report of a burglary in the area it seems to me that you would do everything you could to help the police officer because he is there in an attempt to protect your property. If you decide to hinder that work it seems you are now hurting his ability to protect you.
> 
> What if there was an intruder in Mr. Gates home and Mr. Gates just didn't know it? And the whole time Mr. Gates is arguing with the officer the burglar is running out the back door with the jewelry.



Stop with all this sensible stuff.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> the cop didn't allow this to escalate to nationwide issues. Gates is responsible for that 100% I hope harvard fires his stupid ass


That is not going to happen, that would be a public relations nightmare.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> If a cop shows up at your front door (and you have every reason to believe he is a cop) then tells you there has been a report of a burglary in the area it seems to me that you would do everything you could to help the police officer because he is there in an attempt to protect your property. If you decide to hinder that work it seems you are now hurting his ability to protect you.
> 
> What if there was an intruder in Mr. Gates home and Mr. Gates just didn't know it? And the whole time Mr. Gates is arguing with the officer the burglar is running out the back door with the jewelry.


People don't see this.
I can't wait to hear the transmission.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> That is not going to happen, that would be a public relations nightmare.



screw PR. and screw Gates. He is a part of the problem with race relations here in America. Gates is creating racism with this non sense shit


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Stop with all this sensible stuff.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> the cop didn't allow this to escalate to nationwide issues. Gates is responsible for that 100% I hope harvard fires his stupid ass



Both may share some guilt for allowing things to escalate to where they did.
But the cop was wrong, he should have just shook the mans hand and said I was just responding to a call of a break in, I can see that this is you're home. . Police are supposed to be upstanding citizens just as you and I are.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*MSNBC.com*[/FONT]
*
Officer rebuts Gates??? account of arrest incident *
*Cop says he didn???t want to take ???such drastic action,??? but Gates ???provoked???*
By Mike Celizic
TODAYShow.com contributor
updated 9:00 a.m. ET, Fri., July  24, 2009

The white police officer who was criticized by President Barack Obama for arresting a black Harvard professor outside his home has fired back at the president and other critics, refusing to apologize for his actions.
In an exclusive one-on-one interview with television station WHDH that TODAY aired Friday, Sgt. James Crowley, an 11-year veteran of the Cambridge Police Department, also said he was aware when he arrested professor Henry Louis Gates Jr. that it would be seen as controversial and bring unwanted attention on him. But, he insisted, Gates??? aggressive behavior left the officer with no choice.
???I really didn???t want to have to take such a drastic action because I knew it was going to bring a certain amount of attention, unwanted attention, on me. Nonetheless, that???s how far professor Gates pushed it and provoked and just wouldn???t stop,??? Crowley said.
*???Deeply pained???*
The incident happened on Thursday, July 16. On Wednesday, July 22, Obama was asked about it at his press conference regarding his efforts to pass a national health care plan. The president said that police acted ???stupidly??? in arresting the professor, who is a personal friend of Obama???s.
On Thursday, Cambridge Police Commissioner Robert Haas said he was ???deeply pained??? by Obama???s comments and defended Crowley.
Gates, who is one of the nation???s leading scholars on race relations in America, has also jumped into the fray, offering a description of what happened that night that is widely at odds with the story told by Crowley and Cambridge police.
Gates had come home that night in a hired car after a prolonged absence and found he couldn???t get into his home. A neighbor called police to report a possible break-in at the house by two black men wearing backpacks. Responding to the call, Crowley said he encountered Gates at his front door.
???I asked him if he would step outside and speak with me, and he said, ???No, I will not,??? and again words to the effect of ???What's this about???? ??? Crowley said. ???And I said, ???I???m Sergeant Crowley from the Cambridge Police Department. I???m investigating a break-in in progress.??? And he responded, ???Why? Because I???m a black man in America???? in a very agitated tone, and again I thought that was a little strange.???
*Differing accounts
*Gates is 5-foot-7 and navigates with the aid of a cane, and Crowley said he did not fit the profile of a burglar. ???His appearance did lead me to believe maybe this wasn't your typical breaking-and-entering type person experience, however, that response from him was a little strange; uncommon in my experience,??? Crowley said.
The officer said he asked Gates if there was another person in the residence because the call to police had mentioned two people. ???I wasn???t expecting his response, which was ???That???s none of your business.??? To me that???s a strange response for somebody that has nothing to hide,??? Crowley said.
After telling Gates several times that he was acting disorderly, the officer said he finally arrested him on disorderly conduct charges, which were later dropped.
???I was leaving as I reached the porch, and I was aware that now he was following me because he was still yelling about racism and black men in America, and that he wasn???t somebody to be messing with,??? Crowley said in the interview, which initially aired on NBC affiliate WHDH in Boston.
Gates told CNN a totally different story.
???I said, ???This is my house, I???m a Harvard professor. I live here,??? ??? Gates said. ???He said, ???Can you prove it???? I said, ???Just a minute.??? And I turned my back, I walked into the kitchen to get my Harvard ID and my Massachusetts driver???s license. He followed me without permission. I gave him the 2 IDs and I demanded to know his name and badge number. He wouldn???t say anything. He was just very upset and I said, ???Why are you not responding to me? Are you not responding to me because you???re a white officer and I???m a black man???? ??? 
Gates said Crowley turned and walked outside onto the porch with the professor following. Outside, Gates said he found the porch filled with police officers. ???It looked like a police convention, there were so many policemen outside,??? Gates said. ???I stepped out on my porch and said, ???I want to know your colleague???s name and his badge number.??? This officer said, ???Thank you for accommodating my earlier request. You are under arrest.??? ??? 
*He said, he said*
Gates called Crowley ???a rogue policeman. Look how tumultuous I am. I am 5-foot-7 and weigh 150 pounds and my tumultuous, outrageous action was to demand that he give me his name and his badge number.???
Crowley said it wasn???t that way at all.
???He was the one that was being provocative,??? the officer said. ???This wasn???t a back-and-forth exchange of banter or arguing. This was one-sided. I was profusely telling him to calm down during this whole exchange because I really didn???t want this either.???
Crowley teaches a course on racial profiling to cadets and officers at the Cambridge Police Academy and insists he is not a racist. He said he didn???t expect President Obama to weigh in as emotionally as he did.
???I was a little surprised and disappointed that the president, who didn???t have all the facts by his own admission, then weighed in on the events of that night, and then made a comment that you know really offended not just the officers in the Cambridge Police Department, but officers around the country,??? Crowley said.
The officer added, ???I have tremendous amount of respect and support the president of the United States and everything that he???s trying to do in this day and age, so I think it???s disappointing.???
As the controversy grew, Obama refused to back down, though some of his aides have tried their best to diminish it.
???I have to say I???m surprised by the controversy surrounding my statement, because I think it was a pretty straightforward commentary that you probably don???t need to handcuff a guy ??? a middle-aged man who uses a cane who was in his own home,??? Obama said in an ABC News interview Thursday night.
© 2009 MSNBC Interactive.  Reprints
URL: Officer rebuts Gatesâ?????? account of arrest incident - TODAY People


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

Who's telling the truth?

Could the 2nd person be a boy toy?


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like nothing but the race card being played to me, but none of us know what really happened.   

I had the race card thrown at me this past Sunday.  I don't think I've ever been more pissed in my life. 

I was out to eat & went to pay the bill.  I went to the counter to pay & a black woman got up and started a different line.  She kept inching up.  I saw her doing it, but didn't think she was trying to bump me in line.  Anyway, the person ahead of me finishes, so step up & she starts bitching. This woman actually said "This cracker is racist"...   

The thing that pissed me off so much is she knew damn well I was there well before her.  She had a motive to make a scene..nothing more.

My point.. anyone can say anything, but unless you are there you have no idea what happened.  We also have no idea about what kind of person this professor or cop is, but the cop's past has to play a role, and he looks legit.

And Obama's involvement is going to hurt him.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

See, now this is turning into a 3 sided story. His side, his side and the truth.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Both may share some guilt for allowing things to escalate to where they did.
> But the cop was wrong, he should have just shook the mans hand and said I was just responding to a call of a break in, I can see that this is you're home. . Police are supposed to be upstanding citizens just as you and I are.



Bull shit. if you provoke a police officer then you deserve to go to jail. This guy was being a jack ass. lesson of the day, don't be a jack ass to the police.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

I think this needs to be posted again.

YouTube - Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Who's telling the truth?
> 
> Could the 2nd person be a boy toy?



I didn't want to say it, but that sounded a bit strange to me too. Who goes on vacation with another dude ?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> Bull shit. if you provoke a police officer then you deserve to go to jail. This guy was being a jack ass. lesson of the day, don't be a jack ass to the police.



It's a good thing you're a biochemist, cause you sound a lot like "Dirty Harry"!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> I didn't want to say it, but that sounded a bit strange to me too. Who goes on vacation with another dude ?



damn. This makes sense now. he is trying to bring attention away from the fact that he is a puffer. damn


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> It's a good thing you're a biochemist, cause you sound a lot like "Dirty Harry"!



hell yes. More cops need to be like clint eastwood


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

busyLivin said:


> Looks like nothing but the race card being played to me, but none of us know what really happened.
> 
> I had the race card thrown at me this past Sunday.  I don't think I've ever been more pissed in my life.
> 
> ...


Obama made a mistake and again another case where he tries to get involved in everything.

Instead of micro managing can we change it to micro presidenting?


What was the outcome with that lady in the restaurant?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> damn. This makes sense now. he is trying to bring attention away from the fact that he is a *puffer*. damn


lol, he said puffer.


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> What was the outcome with that lady in the restaurant?



Nothing.. I laughed, rolled my eyes, paid & left.  Really pissed me off though.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

Together we can crack this case.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

busyLivin said:


> Nothing.. I laughed, rolled my eyes, paid & left.  Really pissed me off though.



If I worked in that restaurant I would have spit in her food just for you.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

Next time they call you a cracker ask them "How did you know I was one if I didn't carry a whip"

Cracker is the sound the whip would make. 

It's ok to call a white person a cracker or marshmellow but it's bad to call a black man a n*gger or spade.
Unreal.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> If I worked in that restaurant I would have spit in her food just for you.



nice


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 24, 2009)

The incident really shows how much anger people have pent up. If both parties kept their cool (after assessing the situation) and didn't have disproportionate reactionary responses both verbally and in their actions, the whole thing would not have made national news.
Law enforcement encounters are tricky because policeare trained to speak authoritatively and to protect themselves from getting killed during an investigation gone awry. Every call for service could be their last. Citizens have been molded by media and bad cops to have a generalized disrespect towards police and to watch their back. 
Gates is an angry man. Despite his professional standing in the community his true colors showed. Same with the arresting officer who is probably tired of bullcrap and thusly acted disproportionately (but appropriately). Meaning he could have been a real prick and wielded his weapon and threatened all kinds of injustice towards a citizen.

All things considered, the incident ended well. Just a couple of egos were hurt. Boo Hoo

However, for the record, everytime I hang out on campus with a fellow black male doctor we have been stopped by police.  Once when I was looking for parking at Emory with the guy sitting next to me and once when I was with a black cardioloigst MD PHd was looking for parking at Georgia Tech to give a lecture. ( We both were giving lectures.) The campus police pulled him and me over ( I was sitting in the passenger seat) and searched us! I guess seeing an asian woman hanging out with a black dude seems threatening.   This is the south still afterall.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

I hate racism, I really do.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I hate racism, I really do.


I'll  tell you a secret, the chinese and asians are some of the worst and most prejudicial people around.  I can't tell you how my relatives in Taiwan and China trash blacks.  They think they are superior to whites and blacks( because score the highest on IQ tests etc.)  They really think they are superior ( the Japs are even more notorious when I went to school in Japan the teachers even told us we were not humans).  When I dated a black guy in high school my mom almost disowned me. ( The guy went to the air force academy and  is now a chemical engineer).  It's strange since she married a white guy and all her relatives told her the cross breeding would produce retarded , animal like children......


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

bandaidwoman said:


> The incident really shows how much anger people have pent up. If both parties kept their cool (after assessing the situation) and didn't have disproportionate reactionary responses both verbally and in their actions, the whole thing would not have made national news.
> Law enforcement encounters are tricky because policeare trained to speak authoritatively and to protect themselves from getting killed during an investigation gone awry. Every call for service could be their last. Citizens have been molded by media and bad cops to have a generalized disrespect towards police and to watch their back.
> Gates is an angry man. Despite his professional standing in the community his true colors showed. Same with the arresting officer who is probably tired of bullcrap and thusly acted disproportionately (but appropriately). Meaning he could have been a real prick and wielded his weapon and threatened all kinds of injustice towards a citizen.
> 
> ...



No doubt, here we are almost in 2010, and I'm beginning to think that truly understanding race relations will never really happen. Just like a single payer health care bill will never really happen.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 24, 2009)

John Harvard's Brewhouse makes some good beer and chow.

John Harvard's Brew House | Honest Food. Real Beer.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

bandaidwoman said:


> I'll  tell you a secret, the chinese and asians are some of the worst and most prejudicial people around.  I can't tell you how my relatives in Taiwan and China trash blacks.  They think they are superior to whites and blacks( because score the highest on IQ tests etc.)  They really think they are superior ( the Japs are even more notorious when I went to school in Japan the teachers even told us we were not humans).  When I dated a black guy in high school my mom almost disowned me. ( The guy went to the air force academy and  is now a chemical engineer).  It's strange since she married a white guy and all her relatives told her the cross breeding would produce retarded , animal like children......



I'm a mutt, so growing up I was exposed to this nonsense.

I am proud of the fact that where I grew up it was a mixed neighborhood.
On stoop we had a Jew, A Haiten, A colombian, Indian, white American, Puerto Rican, Black American, Chinese.....I can go on with the list.
Race was never an issue, we all got along just fine and we still do to this day.

That neighborhood was both Flushing and Jackson Heights in Queens, now it's changing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I hate racism, I really do.


"Why hate a person because of the color of their skin, when you can hate them for so many other reason?"
- Dennis Miller


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> John Harvard's Brewhouse makes some good beer and chow.
> 
> John Harvard's Brew House | Honest Food. Real Beer.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 24, 2009)

I see most things in black or white (right, wrong) terms. I get shit on all the time for it too. If more did this, this crap wouldn't happen.

Fuck I hate grey!


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> Bull shit. if you provoke a police officer then you deserve to go to jail. This guy was being a jack ass. lesson of the day, don't be a jack ass to the police.



i'm not convinced gates is the bad guy yet.  if you think about how the military handles captures of prisoners it might be interesting to make comparisons.
assuming things really happened the way min0lee's msnbc article says there are some things that are clearer.  it seems like gates was mad because he had to force his way into his house and the police showed up asking questions and gettin in his business.  And he's gotta go through that as well.   if it were me i'd have a similar reaction.  "I'm tired of being nice about this shit!  I have been through too much to be dealin with this!"
Then the crowley follows him to the kitchen.  now there is a cop snooping around inside your house without a warrant or your consent  remembering what he is seeing no less.  then you have obama immediately supporting his friend.  

on the other side if crowley was acting purely on the side of the law perhaps a better description of the alleged perps might have made things clearer.  Learning the name of who lives there would help as well.  officers' fear being blasted through the door is a legit concern.  that's why waiting for back up seems to be a smarter move.  (i'm not a cop).  do you get medals for apprehending the crooks single-handedly?  i can see crowley's scenarios of danger but i still can't see arresting gates for being upset about it yet.  what good does his arrest do?  was it ever confirmed that gates was indeed one of the men seen breaking in?


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> No doubt, here we are almost in 2010, and I'm beginning to think that truly understanding race relations will never really happen.



it has more to do with generations, each succeeding generation will be more accepting of different races and racism will eventually die out.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> it has more to do with generations, each succeeding generation will be more accepting of different races and racism will eventually die out.



I hope you're right Prince, but it was in 1619, Africans were first brought here to this country, 400 years in 2019. How many more generations must it take ?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> John Harvard's Brewhouse makes some good beer and chow.
> 
> John Harvard's Brew House | Honest Food. Real Beer.


Yeah, but they sure do serve it funny! 







View attachment 25965


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2009)

It will always be around.

Humans are naturally prejudice, and there will always be ignorance around.

It may be that it will become more of a minority, but it will still have its presence


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> I hope you're right Prince, but it was in 1619, Africans were first brought here to this country, 400 years in 2019. How many more generations must it take ?



you have to look at when blacks were recognized as people and with equal rights in the USA and segregation ended, that was my parent's generation.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> It will always be around.
> 
> Humans are naturally prejudice, and there will always be ignorance around.
> 
> It may be that it will become more of a minority, but it will still have its presence



prejudice is not the same as racism.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2009)

Racism is a racial prejudice.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, but they sure do serve it funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beer.  I'd drink it.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Racism is a racial prejudice.



not necessarily, some people hate Blacks or Asians for no real reason other than the fact that they're not white, that is not prejudice, its just pure racism.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, but they sure do serve it funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure do
so.... how are you supposed to do a beer bong on that thing?!?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

Keylan said:


> so.... how would you do a beer bong on that thing?!?



a beer bong??? you must be in high school. lol


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> you have to look at when blacks were recognized as people and with equal rights in the USA and segregation ended, that was my parent's generation.



So, 400 years from 1965! Damn, that would be 2365! 


This whole racial superiority is just a bunch of shiite. I"m convinced that the whole all men are created equal BS, just looked good in print.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> a beer bong??? you must be in high school. lol



no. sad to say 9-12 were some of the nerdiest years of my life.  hahaha 
i hear that beer is bad for bodybuilders anyway.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> So, 400 years from 1965! Damn, that would be 2365!



my grandfather was EXTREMELY racist, my father was racist, but not extreme, when I was younger I was a little racist, my 16 year old son is not racist at all, in fact one of his good friends is black. I believe it will take 1 or 2 more generations.

I think racism is perpetuated more by Black people today than white people, it seems that the Blacks are the ones that don't want to let it die.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

Keylan said:


> i hear that beer is bad for bodybuilders anyway.



everything in moderation my friend.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> my grandfather was EXTREMELY racist, my father was racist, but not extreme, when I was younger I was a little racist, my 16 year old son is not racist at all, in fact one of his good friends is black. I believe it will take 1 or 2 more generations.
> 
> I think racism is perpetuated more by Black people today than white people, it seems that the Blacks are the ones that don't want to let it die.



It really is a sad commentary when racism and reverse racism is the norm.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> my grandfather was EXTREMELY racist, my father was racist, but not extreme, when I was younger I was a little racist,* my 16 year old son is not racist at all, in fact one of his good friends is black*. I believe it will take 1 or 2 more generations.
> 
> I think racism is perpetuated more by Black people today than white people, it seems that the Blacks are the ones that don't want to let it die.



Can we all stop saying this crap to justify us as non racist please. I cringe everytime someone says "I'm not racist, my good friend is black". 

News flash... People whom have friends of varying races and religions can still be freaking racist! Ugh!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Can we all stop saying this crap to justify us as non racist please. I cringe everytime someone says "I'm not racist, my good friend is black".
> 
> News flash... People whom have friends of varying races and religions can still be freaking racist! Ugh!



whatever.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 24, 2009)

Keylan said:


> i'm not convinced gates is the bad guy yet.  if you think about how the military handles captures of prisoners it might be interesting to make comparisons.
> assuming things really happened the way min0lee's msnbc article says there are some things that are clearer.  it seems like gates was mad because he had to force his way into his house and the police showed up asking questions and gettin in his business.  And he's gotta go through that as well.   if it were me i'd have a similar reaction.  "I'm tired of being nice about this shit!  I have been through too much to be dealin with this!"
> Then the crowley follows him to the kitchen.  now there is a cop snooping around inside your house without a warrant or your consent  remembering what he is seeing no less.  then you have obama immediately supporting his friend.
> 
> on the other side if crowley was acting purely on the side of the law perhaps a better description of the alleged perps might have made things clearer.  Learning the name of who lives there would help as well.  officers' fear being blasted through the door is a legit concern.  that's why waiting for back up seems to be a smarter move.  (i'm not a cop).  do you get medals for apprehending the crooks single-handedly?  i can see crowley's scenarios of danger but i still can't see arresting gates for being upset about it yet.  what good does his arrest do?  was it ever confirmed that gates was indeed one of the men seen breaking in?


Isn't that what I posted 2 pages back?  And since the charges were dropped and there's been plenty of proof that Crowley isn't a racist why does this keep going on?


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Isn't that what I posted 2 pages back?  And since the charges were dropped and there's been plenty of proof that Crowley isn't a racist why does this keep going on?



after reading the report i think a lot of people agree.  having charges dropped still leaves you with a police record.  they don't erase your fingerprints or delete your mugshot.  if gates used obscenities there's laws about that. even though it was after the cop entered his home.  trash talkin someone's mom, as mean as it is, isn't against the law (i don't think)  we'll need to hear the tapes.  why are there tapes of the incident anyway?

also how does the dispatcher direct the officers?  was it described as a break in in progress or suspicious activity?  how do the officers respond to each type of call? did they use their sirens on the way?  what would have happened if gates didn't answer the door?


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/25/us/politics/25gates.html?_r=2&hp

Obama Says He Regrets His Language on Gates Arrest 



> I continue to believe, based on what I have heard, that there was an overreaction in pulling Professor Gates out of his home to the station. I also continue to believe, based on what I heard, Professor Gates probably overreacted as well.”



Ok he can now go back to running the country.  Let's get back to work.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> think racism is perpetuated more by Black people today than white people, it seems that the Blacks are the ones that don't want to let it die.



While being more of a human thing than a racial one, most of us hate to run out of reasons for not achieving what we think we are capable of.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Isn't that what I posted 2 pages back?  And since the charges were dropped and there's been plenty of proof that Crowley isn't a racist why does this keep going on?





bandaidwoman said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/25/us/politics/25gates.html?_r=2&hp
> 
> Obama Says He Regrets His Language on Gates Arrest
> 
> ...



although both will be famous because of obama at the end of the day crowley hasn't lost anything and gates has.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> While being more of a human thing than a racial one, most of us hate to run out of reasons for not achieving what we think we are capable of.




 Don't mess up the rotation Dale, Puff, Puff, Pass, man!


----------



## largepkg (Jul 24, 2009)

Keylan said:


> although both will be famous because of obama at the end of the day crowley hasn't lost anything and gates has.



Who are you kidding? They've both lost something. Remember, perception is a powerful thing. 

Crowley, will be thought of as the racist cop who arrested a black man for no cause by those in society who lean that direction.

Gates, will be thought of in the exact opposite light. The black man will cheer him for playing the card he did and getting the president involved. Sure, some will think he over played the card but by playing the card it seems he's only interested in the minority opinion.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

Prince said:


> my grandfather was EXTREMELY racist, my father was racist, but not extreme, when I was younger I was a little racist, my 16 year old son is not racist at all, in fact one of his good friends is black. I believe it will take 1 or 2 more generations.
> 
> I think racism is perpetuated more by Black people today than white people, it seems that the Blacks are the ones that don't want to let it die.



racism is definitely harder to forget about as a person of color.  try finding black hair care products in utah.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 24, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Who are you kidding? They've both lost something. Remember, perception is a powerful thing.
> 
> Crowley, will be thought of as the racist cop who arrested a black man for no cause by those in society who lean that direction.
> 
> Gates, will be thought of in the exact opposite light. The black man will cheer him for playing the card he did and getting the president involved. Sure, some will think he over played the card but by playing the card it seems he's only interested in the minority opinion.



well, uh ...now gates' pic is in the same file as any other criminal to be pulled up when they need to finger someone.  his fingerprints can be matched to any crime scene making future arrests more likely.  on job applications that ask "have you ever been arrested?" he has to check "yes".  i think that's a bit more concrete than "wah, people don't like me anymore."  
how often does this happen to caucasian americans?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Don't mess up the rotation Dale, Puff, Puff, Pass, man!



I'm a bogartin' mofo'


----------



## maniclion (Jul 24, 2009)

Keylan said:


> well, uh ...now gates' pic is in the same file as any other criminal to be pulled up when they need to finger someone.  his fingerprints can be matched to any crime scene making future arrests more likely.  on job applications that ask "have you ever been arrested?" he has to check "yes".  i think that's a bit more concrete than "wah, people don't like me anymore."
> how often does this happen to caucasian americans?


He doesn't have to worry about that stuff though, I'm sure he has a sweet tenure going.  When I was in the Navy they took DNA samples in case they needed to identify our bodies, now all of those samples are in the Federal Database, is it fair I can't commit a crime without fear of my DNA being matched?  All I did was volunteer to join the military, they told me nothing about DNA sampling....  Everyone knows the circumstances of his arrest.....

And now Obama is going to have both men over to the White House for beers I say it's win-win when the Prez buys you booze...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2009)

Keylan said:


> well, uh ...now gates' pic is in the same file as any other criminal to be pulled up when they need to finger someone.  his fingerprints can be matched to any crime scene making future arrests more likely.  on job applications that ask "have you ever been arrested?" he has to check "yes".  i think that's a bit more concrete than "wah, people don't like me anymore."
> how often does this happen to caucasian americans?



Hahaha like he cares.  The guy is a friggin Harvard prof.  He will have no problem finding another job.  And like Lrgpkg stated, will be viewed as a hero for standing up against so called oppression.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 25, 2009)

maniclion said:


> He doesn't have to worry about that stuff though, I'm sure he has a sweet tenure going.  When I was in the Navy they took DNA samples in case they needed to identify our bodies, now all of those samples are in the Federal Database, is it fair I can't commit a crime without fear of my DNA being matched?  All I did was volunteer to join the military, they told me nothing about DNA sampling....  Everyone knows the circumstances of his arrest.....
> 
> And now Obama is going to have both men over to the White House for beers I say it's win-win when the Prez buys you booze...



tell you what.  i'm gonna keep a copy of your name, ssn, and bank info in my files in case i need it for something.  oh, and you can't say no.

it's not a matter of commiting a crime for me anyway.  it's more of a privacy issue.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 25, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Hahaha like he cares.  The guy is a friggin Harvard prof.  He will have no problem finding another job.  And like Lrgpkg stated, will be viewed as a hero for standing up against so called oppression.



obviously it's because he's a friend of the PRESIDENT.  that's new.  isn't the real problem what happens on a day to day basis with average joes?  it's great those three can hash out their differences for all of us to see but how many times have you been offered a beer by the police officer who just gave you a speeding ticket? what can learn from this?


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 25, 2009)

This whole debacle is such a side show that merely takes away public attention from what we should be being paying attention to.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 25, 2009)

Keylan said:


> tell you what.  i'm gonna keep a copy of your name, ssn, and bank info in my files in case i need it for something.  oh, and you can't say no.
> 
> it's not a matter of commiting a crime for me anyway.  it's more of a privacy issue.


Please, in this age privacy is a myth, the only safe place to store information is in your brain and who knows how long that will last.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 25, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> This whole debacle is such a side show that merely takes away public attention from what we should be being paying attention to.


Boobs.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2009)

I sure love Corona!


----------



## Keylan (Jul 26, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Please, in this age privacy is a myth, the only safe place to store information is in your brain and who knows how long that will last.....



that's a point.  criminals need to be dealth with accordingly no doubt.  maybe 24/7 surveillance is the probiotic sluicing those envenoming eudaemonia of the beau monde.  does it stop at the prison gates? public buildings? the street where you live? your kitchen door?  i ain't tryin to live in no "truman show".


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2009)

Keylan said:


> that's a point.  criminals need to be dealth with accordingly no doubt.  maybe 24/7 surveillance is the probiotic sluicing those envenoming eudaemonia of the beau monde.  does it stop at the prison gates? public buildings? the street where you live? your kitchen door?  i ain't tryin to live in no "truman show".


Pretty soon with RFID tags being implemented more and more in just about everything, along with our cell phones with not only the phone comms but also WIFI, bluetooth and some with Near field comms we will be trackable at all times...  When the states start to require drivers licenses with RFID, credit card co's too we will never be able to escape it.  I'm waiting for the day when the gov. starts embedding it into our money.......hell libraries have been using RFID for quite a while.....


----------



## Keylan (Jul 26, 2009)

it's evident privacy will soon be a thing of the past.  the technology to scan the insides of your dwelling from a helicopter is already in use by police.
these rfid gadgets are tiny bundles of hell aren't they?  do you have a choice to receive them if you're in the hospital donating plasma?  is the doctor required by law to tell you before s/he puts that in your body?  who is able to receive the transmissions?  who IS receiving the transmissions?  will they show up on x-rays or other standardized tests.  how will the data gathered from this cancer be used?  Then when you put it on top of racial profiling... omg... it hurts to think about it.  i need a cookie.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 26, 2009)

YouTube Video











This type of tech is available to consumers...I"m sure the intel community's ISR tools are hand over fist more advanced

YouTube - Tapping your cell phone


----------



## thegoodstuffguy (Jul 26, 2009)

speaking from an outside perspective, Obama is about the best thing to happen to the sates in terms of leadership for over a decade.

George W did his level best to drag the name of the USA through the international mud.  I honestly feel he personally did more to ruin the reputation of the USA than anyone else I can think of.

I'm sure Obama has his faults, but at the very least he comes off as intelligent, well spoken and generally fair minded.  Like him or not, you have to agree that he's doing a great deal to repair the damaged image of the US on the international stage.  As a country you were wise to elect him imho.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 26, 2009)

thegoodstuffguy said:


> speaking from an outside perspective, Obama is about the best thing to happen to the sates in terms of leadership for over a decade.
> 
> George W did his level best to drag the name of the USA through the international mud.  I honestly feel he personally did more to ruin the reputation of the USA than anyone else I can think of.
> 
> I'm sure Obama has his faults, but at the very least he comes off as intelligent, well spoken and generally fair minded.  Like him or not, you have to agree that he's doing a great deal to repair the damaged image of the US on the international stage.  As a country you were wise to elect him imho.



something tells me most of MENA and Asia haven't changed their views much of the US


----------



## thegoodstuffguy (Jul 26, 2009)

fair comment, but there is always a certain portion of the population that are not going to change their views no matter what.

The vast majority however are open to persuasion one way or the other.  People actually look forward to hearing what Obama has to say in his speechs when they're on the news, I always used to cringe whenever I saw George W on the podium.

Perhaps Obama in some ways has an easy ride, almost anyone would look coming in after Bush, but on the other hand, he's inherited the worst economic climate in recent times and at a time when America's international image is at a low ebb.

So far he seems to be doing a good job or representing the US on the world stage.  whether he turn out to be an excellent president or not remains to be seen, but early indications appear possitive.   Just my $0.02 anyway, easy to comment when you don't have to live there!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 27, 2009)

Keylan said:


> racism is definitely harder to forget about as a person of color.  try finding black hair care products in utah.


I really hope you are joking with this ignorant post. It has nothing to do with racism and everything to do with economics. Its about supply and demand. Demand is very low hence there is little reason to carry such products. if you really have a problem, go to wallmart.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 27, 2009)

thegoodstuffguy said:


> speaking from an outside perspective, Obama is about the best thing to happen to the sates in terms of leadership for over a decade.
> 
> George W did his level best to drag the name of the USA through the international mud.  I honestly feel he personally did more to ruin the reputation of the USA than anyone else I can think of.
> 
> I'm sure Obama has his faults, but at the very least he comes off as intelligent, well spoken and generally fair minded.  Like him or not, you have to agree that he's doing a great deal to repair the damaged image of the US on the international stage.  As a country you were wise to elect him imho.



We don't need a president for international PR. very little do I care what the french think about the US.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> I really hope you are joking with this ignorant post. It has nothing to do with racism and everything to do with economics. Its about supply and demand. Demand is very low hence there is little reason to carry such products. if you really have a problem, go to wallmart.


I'm guessing there are very few Blacks there.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 27, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I'm guessing there are very few Blacks there.



Very few blacks here in utah, lots of hispanics.


----------



## mcguin (Jul 27, 2009)

thegoodstuffguy said:


> fair comment, but there is always a certain portion of the population that are not going to change their views no matter what.
> 
> The vast majority however are open to persuasion one way or the other.  People actually look forward to hearing what Obama has to say in his speechs when they're on the news, I always used to cringe whenever I saw George W on the podium.
> 
> ...




thats YOUR opinion, and I respect it.


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 27, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> We don't need a president for international PR. very little do I care what the french think about the US.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 27, 2009)

to any gov't workers who know what the name of the tapping software is in invanry's post please enlighten us.  now that i'm noticing more police in my quiet neighborhood it'd be nice to maybe install it on my phone so ya'll could hear my call from important crime scenes instead of wasting tax dollars driving up and down the block.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 27, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> Very few blacks here in utah, lots of hispanics.


I've seen Hispanics with Jheri Curls and Afros.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I've seen Hispanics with Jheri Curls and Afros.....


Cubans, Dominicans, Brazilians, Puerto Ricans, Panamanians...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2009)

*911 Tape Reveals Caller Did Not Bring Up Race Of Gates*


Cambridge's police commissioner says the 911 caller who reported a possible break-in at the home of black Harvard scholar Henry Louis Gates Jr. did not mention race during the call. The caller said they were calling on behalf of a concerned neighbor.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 27, 2009)

This whole is issue is just a *media story.*

The President should not comment on a police-citizens dispute, in the first place.

And then the mainstream media - always in search of ratings fed by drama and controversy reports on this non-story story.


It's a waste of time.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 28, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> This whole is issue is just a *media story.*
> 
> The President should not comment on a police-citizens dispute, in the first place.
> 
> ...


 
yeah well if the prez didn't comment it would have just been another harassment case and gates would probably be in jail without a voice and no one would have been the wiser or cared. look at rodney king from years ago. he was no angel but let's face it, those cops went ballistic on his a** And walked until folks rioted. you can't tell me that was the only or first time that happened and i know gates isn't the first or only one this has happened to either. 

Ok, you hear the 911 caller say something to the effect of "he looks like he could be hispanic". excuse me please hermanos y hermanas but is that cameron diaz/christina aguilera hispanic or jewish sammy davis jr./tatyana ali hispanic? to hear that most people assume the caller would mean anything from J.Lo to david ortiz. that includes me but im not hispanic. nor is halle berry to my knowledge. therefore if snoop dogg and jackie chan were walking down the street at that time and a tool of a cop went by what would happen? would that be the same outcome as with charlie sheen and freddie prince jr.?

this whole thing is so dumb. i don't think obama's apology is necessary. maybe they should add a shot of quarvo gold and a plate of nachos when they enjoy their beers.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Keylan said:


> if the prez didn't comment it would have just been another harassment case and gates would probably be in jail without a voice and no one would have been the wiser or cared. look at rodney king from years ago. he was no angel but let's face it, those cops went ballistic on his a** And walked until folks rioted. you can't tell me that was the only or first time that happened and i know gates isn't the first or only one this has happened to either.
> Ok, you hear the 911 caller say something to the effect of "he looks like he could be hispanic".  excuse me please hermanos y hermanas but is that christina aguilera hispanic or sammy davis jr. hispanic? to hear that most people assume the caller would mean anything from J.Lo to david ortiz.  that includes me but im not hispanic. nor is halle berry to my knowledge.  therefore if i was walking down the street with jackie chan at that time and a tool of a cop went by what would happen?  would that be the same outcome as charlie sheen and freddie prince jr.?
> this whole thing is so dumb.  i don't think obama's apology is necessary. maybe they should add a shot of quarvo gold when they enjoy their beers.


The President can't fix every single problem in this country, that has to be handled by someone else.
He's already stretching himself out too thin, although racism is an issue in this world he and everyone else must realize we did elect a Black president...so we must have made some sort of progress.

Obama should have just kept his mouth shut till after the investigation was done. It now looks like he's the the Black man's back no matter what and for those who are bias this just makes it worse now. 
Ignorant folks will start saying he only cares about "his people".

Obama himself realized he made a mistake so he has apologized which I can respect. He knows he was wrong.

Keylan, his charges being dropped by the police had nothing to do with what Obama said.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

> rodney king from years ago. he was no angel but let's face it, those cops went ballistic on his a** And walked until folks rioted.



That moment brought out the worst in both the police and Black Americans.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The President can't fix every single problem in this country, that has to be handled by someone else.
> He's already stretching himself out too thin, although racism is an issue in this world he and everyone else must realize we did elect a Black president...so we must have made some sort of progress.
> 
> Obama should have just kept his mouth shut till after the investigation was done. It now looks like he's the the Black man's back no matter what and for those who are bias this just makes it worse now.
> ...


alright but if obama doesn't at least appear to care about people of color who will?  imo he was right to step in to this matter as a person who cares and who this could affect as opposed to a 'good will charity case'.


min0 lee said:


> That moment brought out the worst in both the police and Black Americans.



it would be scarier to think about where we'd be today if the riots hadn't happened.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Keylan said:


> > > alright but if obama doesn't at least appear to care about people of color who will?
> >
> >
> > I wonder if that's the reason why people voted for him? If it is then we have a problem.
> ...


Wow....all they did was destroy, loot and hurt those in there own neighborhoods.
I would relate that to a disgruntled lunatic dousing himself with gasoline, or an Emo cutting himself just to gain attention....who really gives a damn.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

You know if they were really mad at the police they would have stormed the police precincts instead like they did here in the Bronx back in the 70's.
They even made a movie out of it, it's called Fort Apache starring Paul Newman.

I've seen my share of riots in the 70's....there was a shopping strip on Broadway in Brooklyn that the rioters looted, the owners were disgusted that there own neighbors would do this to them so they packed up and left.
Fast forward 30 years later it's still shut down.
Is that progress?


----------



## Keylan (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Wow....all they did was destroy, loot and hurt those in there own neighborhoods.
> I would relate that to a disgruntled lunatic dousing himself with gasoline, or an Emo cutting himself just to gain attention....who really gives a damn.



maybe like a distant cousin.  self inflicted wounds and suicide bombers are hardest on themselves.  that's the last point they can make.  the LA riots to me said "we will no longer stand down and take this abuse" that seems to be when 'the system' began to git with the times.  a lot of companies in that area weren't luded.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Keylan said:


> maybe like a distant cousin.  self inflicted wounds and suicide bombers are hardest on themselves.  that's the last point they can make.  the LA riots to me said "we will no longer stand down and take this abuse" that seems to be when 'the system' began to git with the times.  a lot of companies in that area weren't luded.


The whole world looked at us like animals that day, all I learned was how humans take advantage of situations. 
They looted because they were greedy, not because of injustice.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You know if they were really mad at the police they would have stormed the police precincts instead like they did here in the Bronx back in the 70's.
> They even made a movie out of it, it's called Fort Apache starring Paul Newman.
> 
> I've seen my share of riots in the 70's....there was a shopping strip on Broadway in Brooklyn that the rioters looted, the owners were disgusted that there own neighbors would do this to them so they packed up and left.
> ...



can't say yet.  how good was the shopping strip?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Keylan said:


> can't say yet.  how good was the shopping strip?


It used to be a nice shopping district but now it looks like crap, it doesn't make a difference how good it was.
Do you know what's really sad....some of the stores were owned by minorities.

Then people wonder....oh why can't they rebuild here?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The whole world looked at us like animals that day, all I learned was how humans take advantage of situations.
> They looted because they were greedy, not because of injustice.



exactly. The rioting was sheer stupidity. mob mentality taking over to the benefit of no one. It shouldn't be confused with a peaceful rally or march that would have been tremendously more effective


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The whole world looked at us like animals that day, all I learned was how humans take advantage of situations.
> They looted because they were greedy, not because of injustice.


hmmm....sounds a lot like Katrina...New Orleans had a chance to shine...


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 28, 2009)

seems to me shaq is more politically savvy than president obama.

On if he has an opinion about, of all things, the Henry Louis Gates arrest: "Not really, because I'm actually on both sides. You know, they teach you in ever law enforcement training that every law enforcement [official] goes through something different, so I don't really have an opinion on it. I have a deep respect for the president, I have a deep respect for law enforcement, so rule number one is mind your own business. I don't really know what goes on."
D.C. Sports Bog - Shaq Denied Entrance to White House


----------



## Keylan (Jul 28, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> exactly. The rioting was sheer stupidity. mob mentality taking over to the benefit of no one. It shouldn't be confused with a peaceful rally or march that would have been tremendously more effective


it may have been stupid but it really only took one episode of barbaric retaliation to initiate change.  how many marches and years did it take to get mlk day??  im NOT saying rioting is the answer to injustice.  the LA riots happened after years of organized, state-sponsored, mistreatment of citizens.  



min0 lee said:


> The whole world looked at us like animals that day, all I learned was how humans take advantage of situations.
> They looted because they were greedy, not because of injustice.



i don't believe for a second the majority of looters looted out of greed.  at that time i wanted something to be done to rectify the travesty that occurred.  you couldn't have asked for more evidence.  had i been in LA then i was so angry i might have joined in.  it could have easily been me those cops were beatin down like a slave.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

I keep saying it's not easy being an officer.
Once you know what they have to deal with everyday you would realize it's not an easy job.Shaq walked in those shoes so he may have an idea, not officially but he has.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 28, 2009)

Keylan said:


> it may have been stupid but it really only took one episode of barbaric retaliation to initiate change.  how many marches and years did it take to get mlk day??  im NOT saying rioting is the answer to injustice.  the LA riots happened after years of organized, state-sponsored, mistreatment of citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe for a second the majority of looters looted out of greed.  at that time i wanted something to be done to rectify the travesty that occurred.  you couldn't have asked for more evidence.  had i been in LA then i was so angry i might have joined in.  it could have easily been me those cops were beatin down like a slave.




If greed wasn't a factor they would have broken everything, not stolen it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Keylan said:


> i don't believe for a second the majority of looters looted out of greed.  at that time i wanted something to be done to rectify the travesty that occurred.  you couldn't have asked for more evidence.  had i been in LA then i was so angry i might have joined in.  it could have easily been me those cops were beatin down like a slave.


Didn't you see the news that day?
 Didn't you witness the after affects?
Did you not see the smiles on their faces when they ran out of the stores with sneakers?

Like I said before, a lot of the stores were minority owned.

Do you know who I have more respect for? This man.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

One man protesting.....one man against 4 tanks....one man against the system.

Not a mob against an innocent trucker...not a mob against an Asian fruit vendor..

The one man....a hero
The Mob....cowards.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 28, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> seems to me shaq is more politically savvy than president obama.
> 
> On if he has an opinion about, of all things, the Henry Louis Gates arrest: "Not really, because I'm actually on both sides. You know, they teach you in ever law enforcement training that every law enforcement [official] goes through something different, so I don't really have an opinion on it. I have a deep respect for the president, I have a deep respect for law enforcement, so rule number one is mind your own business. I don't really know what goes on."
> D.C. Sports Bog - Shaq Denied Entrance to White House



shaq is someone u can picture havin a beer with the prez.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 28, 2009)

Keylan said:


> it may have been stupid but it really only took one episode of barbaric retaliation to initiate change.  how many marches and years did it take to get mlk day??  im NOT saying rioting is the answer to injustice.  the LA riots happened after years of organized, state-sponsored, mistreatment of citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't believe for a second the majority of looters looted out of greed.  at that time i wanted something to be done to rectify the travesty that occurred.  you couldn't have asked for more evidence.  had i been in LA then i was so angry i might have joined in.  it could have easily been me those cops were beatin down like a slave.



organized, state sponsored, mistreatment of citizens? that is total BS.

 the majority of looters looted because they saw an opportunity to get away with breaking the law with little consequence. those looters where the worst kinds of citizens this country has known. those looters should have been shot on-site by the people they were robbing


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> organized, state sponsored, mistreatment of citizens? that is total BS.
> 
> the majority of looters looted because they saw an opportunity to get away with breaking the law with little consequence. those looters where the worst kinds of citizens this country has known. those looters should have been shot on-site by the people they were robbing




Just to clear things up not all of the looters were Black, a lot were Hispanic.
I'm sure there would be some whites looting but that was not a day for a white guy to be in LA.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 28, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> seems to me shaq is more politically savvy than president obama.
> 
> On if he has an opinion about, of all things, the Henry Louis Gates arrest: "Not really, because I'm actually on both sides. You know, they teach you in ever law enforcement training that every law enforcement [official] goes through something different, so I don't really have an opinion on it. I have a deep respect for the president, I have a deep respect for law enforcement, so rule number one is mind your own business. I don't really know what goes on."
> D.C. Sports Bog - Shaq Denied Entrance to White House


Isn't he a Sheriff's Deputy?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 28, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Isn't he a Sheriff's Deputy?



i think so, or was in miami


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

His step-father I believe was a police officer.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

Shaq as a law man, give me a break. Who does he think he's gonna be Wyatt Earp?

He can't even shoot *FREE* throws, so, now he thinks he can shoot a 38.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 28, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> organized, state sponsored, mistreatment of citizens? that is total BS.
> 
> the majority of looters looted because they saw an opportunity to get away with breaking the law with little consequence. those looters where the worst kinds of citizens this country has known. those looters should have been shot on-site by the people they were robbing



i'd have to research the details of that time with a more objective mindframe before ceding. that beating didn't remind me of an anarchist rebelling against some intangible concept.  it reminded me of the water hoses in the 60's.  that's what was so disturbing.  maybe it ended up being execrable vultures stripping the flesh of a paralyzed establishment but my first reaction to the riots was..."Good".  i wasn't alone in feeling this way.  it was the uniting of a social class as crude as it was.  who besides the gov't owns tanks?  who besides the police owns tasers.  let's be clear.  i'm not advising anyone to form militant groups or to disobey the law.  what would make all those people think they could loot and get away with it?  those riots imo were a warning and too many people were there to not pay attention.

now  things are better than they were as more old foggies die off.  i couldn't forsee a situation where that would happen again in the u.s. provided we continue in this direction.  it's our job as a society to avoid these types of situations. it isn't easy to make changes and open our minds as we head into this faster paced era.  we haven't gone so far forward that we can regress but bit by bit things can and will change.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 28, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> If greed wasn't a factor they would have broken everything, not stolen it.



maybe making the best out of a bad situation.  what does being obediant bring me?  trifling isn't it?


----------



## Keylan (Jul 28, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> If greed wasn't a factor they would have broken everything, not stolen it.



i don't know what was going through the rioters' heads.  it's hard to focus the rage into positive energy.  i think it was about trying to reconstruct their neighborhoods and court system.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 28, 2009)

So much is made out to be racism in this country.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 28, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Shaq as a law man, give me a break. Who does he think he's gonna be Wyatt Earp?
> 
> He can't even shoot *FREE* throws, so, now he thinks he can shoot a 38.









*T**he Sheriff of Maricopa County, Arizona thinks Shaq-Fu better shut up! And now he's pulled the NBA baller's special deputy's badge because of his rapping rant against Kobe Bryant.

Last January, Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio made the Phoenix Suns star a special deputy, and then promoted him to a ceremonious colonel earlier this month. "I want his two badges back," Arpaio told the AP, "Because if any one of my deputies did something like this, they're fired. I don't condone this type of racial conduct." 

Arpaio, known as "America's Toughest Sheriff," is best known for forcing inmates to wear pink undies and work on a chain gang.

O'Neal also served as a reserve officer with Miami Beach PD while playing for the Miami Heat.*


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

maniclion said:


> *T**he Sheriff of Maricopa County, Arizona thinks Shaq-Fu better shut up! And now he's pulled the NBA baller's special deputy's badge because of his rapping rant against Kobe Bryant.
> 
> Last January, Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio made the Phoenix Suns star a special deputy, and then promoted him to a ceremonious colonel earlier this month. "I want his two badges back," Arpaio told the AP, "Because if any one of my deputies did something like this, they're fired. I don't condone this type of racial conduct."
> 
> ...



A special Deputy, a ceremonious colonel, isn't that the honor you bestow on a retarded child, oh excuse me, a special child!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Keylan said:


> maybe making the best out of a bad situation.  what does being *obediant* bring me?  trifling isn't it?


Order.

Can you imagine this country if we didn't follow rules?
It would be another third world country.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 28, 2009)

Keylan said:


> i don't know what was going through the rioters' heads.  it's hard to focus the rage into positive energy.  i think it was about trying to reconstruct their neighborhoods and court system.



you think the LA rioters where trying to reconstruct their neighborhoods and court system? you are officially a troll. or an idiot. but i prefer to think of you as a troll. no reason to offend idiots


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Keylan said:


> i don't know what was going through the rioters' heads.  it's hard to focus the rage into positive energy.  i think it was about trying to* reconstruct their neighborhoods and court system.*


You mean deconstruct.
They did nothing positive.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> you think the LA rioters where trying to reconstruct their neighborhoods and court system? you are officially a troll. or an idiot. but i prefer to think of you as a troll. no reason to offend idiots


Be nice.
A lot of people think this way.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Be nice.
> A lot of people think this way.



Yes a lot of the pussified version of people now a days.  Where there is no fault except someone elses.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> you think the LA rioters where trying to reconstruct their neighborhoods and court system? you are officially a troll. or an idiot. but i prefer to think of you as a troll. no reason to offend idiots



Classic Bio, Keylan, take no offense. Bio is just being Bio. You gotta love him for that, and he ain't changing for anyone. You have to admire someone like this.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 28, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Classic Bio, Keylan, take no offense. Bio is just being Bio. You gotta love him for that, and he ain't changing for anyone. You have to admire someone like this.



 in a platonic manly way of course


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Be nice.
> A lot of people think this way.



bull. if it was about remaking the justice system they would have gone after police stations and courthouses. They went and destroyed neighbors property and stole TV's. 

"The american justice system sucks and is biased against black men..........but I have a new 32" plasma sanyo TV at the insurance companies expense, so I feel better"


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

Now and forever more, when I hear the word biochemist, this will run through my head.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> bull. if it was about remaking the justice system they would have gone after police stations and courthouses. They went and destroyed neighbors property and stole TV's.
> 
> "The american justice system sucks and is biased against black men..........but I have a new 32" plasma sanyo TV at the insurance companies expense, so I feel better"


Just saying ease up a bit with the troll comment. 
Some guys are too sensative Cough*boston fans* cough when you prove them to be wrong and calling them names is like adding salt to their wounds.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

I remember watching the riots at work and it was me a black female co-worker and a black customer.

I told them that what they did was pointless and they only hurt themselves.
The customer puts on his "what you talking about Willis face" and tells me "We what if we come here and riot"
I couldn't believe the ignorance coming out of his mouth.
I was 22 I think and both he and the secretary were in their mid 30's.
The secretary agreed with him....

I don't understand how mature adults think this would solve anything. 

One of the problems I see with them is the people who are leaders or whatever you call them are just as bad.
They have Sharpton and Jackson leading the way.
They need another MLK. Everyone liked him for a reason.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Just saying ease up a bit with the troll comment.
> Some guys are too sensative Cough*boston fans* cough when you prove them to be wrong and calling them names is like adding salt to their wounds.



Hey, I resemble that remark!

But, I'm no Boston fan!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I remember watching the riots at work and it was me a black female co-worker and a black customer.
> 
> I told them that what they did was pointless and they only hurt themselves.
> The customer puts on his "what you talking about Willis face" and tells me "We what if we come here and riot"
> ...



At that time, I had friends that wanted to  make a b line to South LA just to loot. So I would suspect, not all of those looters were from south L.A.

But I agree, what was settled, because you got a new pair of Jordans


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Just saying ease up a bit with the troll comment.
> Some guys are too sensative Cough*boston fans* cough when you prove them to be wrong and calling them names is like adding salt to their wounds.



i thought that was the idea 









point taken mino. i will try to tone it down a fraction. a very small fraction. and i may not succeed.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> They have Sharpton and Jackson leading the way.
> They need another MLK. Everyone liked him for a reason.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!
> 
> But, I'm no Boston fan!


Not you.....someone else. 

Your not easily offended....you just offend!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Not you.....someone else.
> 
> Your not easily offended....you just offend!



What my B.O., you can smell that all the way on the East coast ?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> What my B.O., you can smell that all the way on the East coast ?


That stench is coming from your posts.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 28, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> A special Deputy, a ceremonious colonel, isn't that the honor you bestow on a retarded child, oh excuse me, a special child!


From what I recall he was helping to catch Online Predators, I think he was the originator of the ))<>(( poop back and forth forever......


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> That stench is coming from your posts.



Why you!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

maniclion said:


> From what I recall he was helping to catch Online Predators, I think he was the originator of the ))<>(( poop back and forth forever......



Damn Shaq, I guess you do serve a purpose other than an outhouse.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2009)

Kobe Loyalist I believe?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Kobe Loyalist I believe?



Who me ? I dislike anyone who doesn't work for a living.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You mean deconstruct.
> They did nothing positive.


i meant reconstucting a system that didn't cater to the needs of all perhaps by deconstructing in an effort to rectify.  i feel the riots brought on real change and that is positive in my book.  rite is rite.  granted it was not the nicest, classiest, peacefulest way but it worked.



min0 lee said:


> I remember watching the riots at work and it was me a black female co-worker and a black customer.
> 
> I told them that what they did was pointless and they only hurt themselves.
> The customer puts on his "what you talking about Willis face" and tells me "We what if we come here and riot"
> ...


mlk was shot wasn't he?  don't get me wrong sharpton, jackson, king, farrakhan, x and many others all had/have some good ideas in terms of uniting people.  i get where you're coming from.  believe me i do.  the thing is would you tell the victim of spousal abuse to stick her panties in her mouth and take it?  it's up to them to do something about their situation.  imo the riots weren't about "i need a new pair of kiks" they were about "we refuse to let this happen anymore".  that's a pretty clear dichotomy


----------



## largepkg (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't stand to hear this shit anymore. Riots are good because they bring about social change? Are you fucking kidding me???


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 29, 2009)

largepkg said:


> I can't stand to hear this shit anymore. Riots are good because they bring about social change? Are you fucking kidding me???



didn't you know? the LA riots though causing billions of dollars in damage were a great avenue for social change. Race relations in southern california are much improved as police officers and gang bangers get along now. We no longer have black men running from the cops while high and resisting arrest, white police officers don't even carry a club any more. hand cuffs and guns are now obsolete as law breakers now turn themselves in of their own volition. we have reached utopia.

or maybe they just broke shit and got free stuff


----------



## largepkg (Jul 29, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> didn't you know? the LA riots though causing billions of dollars in damage were a great avenue for social change. Race relations in southern california are much improved as police officers and gang bangers get along now. We no longer have black men running from the cops while high and resisting arrest, white police officers don't even carry a club any more. hand cuffs and guns are now obsolete as law breakers now turn themselves in of their own volition. we have reached utopia.
> 
> or maybe they just broke shit and got free stuff



Brother, the people who actually believe this shit making me want to puke. I'm seriously getting worked up over this crap and I consider myself a very even tempered person.

I generally can see both side of a discussion but this is down right stupid!  

Let's see, we'll go beat the shit out of some helpless trucker who's in the wrong place at the wrong time. We'll grab a bunch of free shit that's only free because we've scared the shit out of anyone willing to stop us. Then we'll live happily ever after because in scaring the crap out of the general public they'll see how our plight has driven us to these horrible but required actions.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

Keylan





> i meant reconstucting a system that didn't cater to the needs of all perhaps by deconstructing in an effort to rectify.  i feel the riots brought on real change and that is positive in my book.  rite is rite.  granted it was not the nicest, classiest, peacefulest way but it worked.


What changes? I didn't see any? 





> > mlk was shot wasn't he?
> 
> 
> What's your point young man?
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

largepkg said:


> I can't stand to hear this shit anymore. Riots are good because they bring about social change? Are you fucking kidding me???


I am at a loss also. What are they teaching these kids.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pundit Glenn Beck calls President Barack Obama a 'racist', Fox News Channel execs downplay comments*

By Richard Huff
DAILY NEWS TV EDITOR 				 
 				   Updated 				  Wednesday, July 29th 2009, 10:32 AM 			   




Ghanbari/AP; Caulfield/WireImage Fox News pundit Glenn Beck (r.) called President Obama a 'racist' during a 'Fox and Friends' morning show on Tuesday.







Fox News Channel executives are distancing themselves from controversial ??? and popular ??? host Glenn Beck, who Tuesday morning branded President Obama a "racist."
 The combustable Beck ignited a firestorm when, during a Tuesday morning appearance on FNC's freewheeling "Fox and Friends," he said the President's reaction to the Henry Louis Gates Jr. arrest situation in Cambridge, Mass., suggested a "deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture."
 To his credit, "Fox & Friends" co-host Brian Kilmeade ??? who recently had to apologize for comments he made about racial issues ??? immediately responded, saying that most of the faces people see of the Obama administration are white, such as spokesman Robert Gibbs or chief of staff Rahm Emanuel.
 "I'm not saying he doesn't like white people. I'm saying he has a problem," Beck responded. "This guy is, I believe, a racist."
 Beck did not address the point further in his own show on FNC Tuesday night. 
 A Fox representative said there was no comment from Beck.
 However, Fox executives made it clear that although they encourage free speech, the "racist" remark was Beck's and his alone.


 "During Fox & Friends" [Tuesday] morning, Glenn Beck expressed a personal opinion which represented his own views, not those of the Fox News Channel," Bill Shine, senior vice president of programming for Fox News said in a statement. "And as with all commentators in the cable news arena, he is given the freedom to express his opinions."


 Reaction to Beck's comments on the Daily News Web site ranged from outright approval to dismissing them as coming from a conservative white commentator trying to drum up an audience.
 "Glenn Beck is another example of showboating, mostly male, mostly conservative radio and TV commentators who don't speak from fact but rather from their well-considered opinion of how much what they say will rile up their fan base and make them more famous and make them more money," wrote one reader.


 "Beck just exposed himself as a racist to the whole world," wrote another. "Half of President Obama's family is white. I hardly think he hates white people. It is clear that Beck is insecure with himself as a white man if all he sees is color in people and not just a person. Many people still need to grow up."


 Beck's comments on Obama came out of a discussion another President might have reacted to when asked about the Gates case.
 Gates, a renowned Harvard professor was arrested July 16 on disorderly-conduct charges by Cambridge police who had responded to his home after a report of a break-in in progress. Gates and the police disagree on what happened next. The charges were dropped. But the case took on an elevated level of scruitiny after the 

President, on prime-time television, said the police acted "stupidly."
 After realizing he had inflamed the discussion, Obama backtracked and then invited Gates and the arresting officer, Sgt. James Crowley, to the White House for a beer. 



 The Gates-Crowley incident ??? heightened by the Obama comment ??? has raised the discussion of racial relations in the United States to a larger level. 
 Gates, who said he hopes to use his experience as part of a study of racial profiling for a PBS documentary, said he was pleased the President wanted to use the incident to create a teachable moment.


 "If my experience leads to the lessening of the occurrence of racial profiling, then I would find that enormously gratifying," Gates said in a statement posted at Home | The Root. "Because, in the end, this is not about me at all; it is about the creation of a society in which 'equal justice before law' is a lived reality."


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 29, 2009)

WOW. lets make this worse and worse and keep it in the news for another week because it is such an important occurance


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

I mentioned this already.....some people are going to say he is a racist because of his meddling into something he shouldn't have.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

*Colin Powell on arrest of Prof. Henry Louis Gates: You don't argue with cops*

BY Helen Kennedy
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER 				 
 				    				  Wednesday, July 29th 2009,  4:00 AM 			   





  								  								Retired Gen. Colin Powell talks to Larry King on Tuesday.



 										 				    										    			    	     		 		 				 									Retired Gen. Colin Powell weighed in Tuesday on the controversial arrest of Harvard professor Henry Louis Gates Jr., chiding his friend for not cooperating with the cops.


*"When you're faced with an officer trying to do his job and get to the bottom of something, this is not the time to get in an argument with him," Powell told CNN's "Larry King Live." *



*"I was taught that as a child. You don't argue with a police officer." *
*Gates flew off the handle July 16 when a cop investigating a reported break-in asked him to prove he lived in his own house. *



"I think he should have reflected on whether or not this was the time to make that big a deal," Powell said. 
*But he also questioned why Gates, a frail 58-year-old who is one of the nation's most prominent black intellectuals, was handcuffed and hauled downtown after it was clear he hadn't done anything. 
*


"I would have thought at that point some adult supervision would have stepped in and said, 'Okay, look, it is his house. Come on, let's not take this any further. Take the handcuffs off,'" Powell said. 



Cambridge Police Sgt. James Crowley booked Gates for disorderly conduct, a charge that was dropped as the arrest became a national rumpus. President Obama hopes to smooth things over with some brewski diplomacy tomorrow at the White House. 



Gates and Crowley will be hoisting cold ones with the President at 6 p.m. at Obama's picnic table on the South Lawn. Both may bring their families. 
White House spokesman Robert Gibbs said it would be a "poignant" photo op proving people can discuss their differences. "There's no formal agenda other than cold beer," he said. 



In other news, the Bronx-raised Powell offered a ringing endorsement of Mayor Bloomberg. "He is working for the whole city. So I think Mike Bloomberg should be given a third term," he said.
hkennedy@nydailynews.com

Read more: Colin Powell on arrest of Prof. Henry Louis Gates: You don't argue with cops
​


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

This would also apply to every cop hating tough guy on Ironmagazine. 



> *"I was taught that as a child. You don't argue with a police officer." *


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 29, 2009)

Man I like Powell. There are some things that he has done that im not a fan of, but for the most part i really like this guy. this guy should have been the first black president.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree.



bio-chem said:


> Man I like Powell. There are some things that he has done that im not a fan of, but for the most part i really like this guy. this guy should have been the first black president.


----------



## lola1182 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

lola1182 said:


>




What? That me and Bio have agreed the past few posts?

I need to bathe.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> What? That me and Bio have agreed the past few posts?
> 
> I need to bathe.





sinfully delicious.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

*BOSTON -- *A Boston police officer was placed on administrative leave after he allegedly used a racial slur when referring to Henry Louis Gates Jr.


Watch Report​

Boston Globe​
In a mass e-mail, Officer Justin Barrett, 36, called Gates a "jungle monkey," according to a law enforcement source.Gates, a black Harvard scholar, was arrested at his home earlier this month on a disorderly conduct charge after he tried to budge open the door of his Cambridge home.Boston Police Commissioner Ed Davis found out about the e-mail on Tuesday and immediately stripped Barrett of his gun and badge, officials said. The e-mail was first sent anonymously to the Boston Globe and then to local members of the National Guard, where he is a member.The e-mail was in response to a Globe article about Gates' arrest. In the e-mail, Barrett writes, "(Gates') first priority should be to get off the phone and comply with police, for if I was the officer he verbally assaulted like a ... jungle monkey, I would have sprayed him in the face with OC deserving of his belligerent non-compliance.""I just say that we want to rid our department of the cancer, and that is what we did -- rid the department of the cancer. All the police officers I know don't condone any of that," Boston Mayor Tom Menino said. "An individual preaching hate has no place in our society."Barrett is assigned to District B-3. He was placed on administrative leave pending a termination hearing.The officer has had a badge with the department for two years and received extensive training in racial profiling prevention while in the academy."People go through these courses and they pass them and you don't know what they are going to do in a situation," Menino said.

The July 16 arrest sparked a national debate about race relations in America and set the stage for a meeting between President Barack Obama, the arresting officer Sgt. James Crowley and Gates.The trio is set to meet at the White House on Thursday and discuss the incident over a beer.Earlier Wednesday, the woman who called 911 to report the possible break-in at Gates' home said she was vilified and called a racist after the incident and hopes the release of the police tapes "will help heal the community" as they have helped restore her reputation.Whalen told the 911 dispatcher that she saw the men trying to push open a front door."I don't know if they live there and they had a hard time with their key, but I noticed they had to use their shoulder to barge in, and they got in. I didn't notice if they had a key or not, because I couldn't see from my angle," Whalen said."Are they white, black or Hispanic?" the dispatcher said."There were two larger men. One looked kind of Hispanic, but I am not sure. The other one entered, and I did not see him at all," she said.*Editor's Note: * While we realize some readers may find the use of Justin Barrett's exact quote offensive, we felt it was important to the full understanding of the story to report it verbatim.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Keylan
> What changes? I didn't see any?
> 
> *it seems to me the courts overturned their verdicts because of the riots and that set a precedent.*
> ...


----------



## Keylan (Jul 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> *BOSTON -- *A Boston police officer was placed on administrative leave after he allegedly used a racial slur when referring to Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> 
> 
> Watch Report​
> ...



the good thing = he's fired.  
the bad thing = it's really no surprise something like this happened.

how smart could he be to send that?  comments like these are still heard everyday.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> *Colin Powell on arrest of Prof. Henry Louis Gates: You don't argue with cops*
> 
> 
> *"I was taught that as a child. You don't argue with a police officer." *
> ...



Does this statement even deserve a response?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

> *QUESTION: what do you do if you are being harassed/brutalized by a police officer?*



I wouldn't go to a store and loot it, nor would I go find an innocent person to hurt him.

I would go a higher chain of command or go to the local paper if it was really bad. 
These lowlifes went after innocent people.

Question: As a kid when or if your parents punished you and you rebelled, did you burn your room or take a dump on your bed?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

Keylan said:


> the good thing = he's fired.
> the bad thing = it's really no surprise something like this happened.
> 
> how smart could he be to send that?  comments like these are still heard everyday.



True.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

Keylan said:


> Does this statement even deserve a response?


I am sure your response would be to take the cops gun and shoot him?

That's the road your taking I guess..


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

> Despite that investment and the boom of the 1990s, South Central remains one of the city's poorest neighborhoods. Unemployment remains well above 20 percent even after the boom of the 1990s.


 
What idiot would invest in that neighborhood? 
They should have just napalmed the whole place.
The only way I would invest there is if they get rid of those douche bags.



> "The wounds are in the process of healing," Murray said. "They have not healed, but there are isolated moments where you can note progress here on this hill."



Of course not, they screwed their own people.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I am sure your response would be to take the cops gun and shoot him?
> 
> That's the road your taking I guess..



it that trustworthy telling on 'em? it just seems it would take a LOT for a cop to end up in jail.  more than it would take for you to end up being sent there.  and i think they know that.  maybe it's that fraternal instinct.  all i can say to that is some of these injuries cops recieve on the job from inmates are warranted.  something about feeding the bears. j/k

the boston police force looks really good by investigating barrett. who knows what politics have come into play.  hopefully it's a genuine gesture.  bottom line is society needs police.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2009)

Keylan said:


> .  all i can say to that is some of these injuries cops recieve on the job from inmates are warranted.  something about feeding the bears. j/k


I also don't care what abuse the common criminal recieves....well some criminals. Remember most are in there for commiting crimes against other innocent people.
Hmmm.....like rapists, muggers, 
For some reason it seems like your against rules, authority and obedience.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> WOW. lets make this worse and worse and keep it in the news for another week because it is such an important occurance


on a positive note...we haven't heard anything more on the life-n-death of Michael Jackson in a week...


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> on a positive note...we haven't heard anything more on the life-n-death of Michael Jackson in a week...



hmmm. you do have a point.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> on a positive note...we haven't heard anything more on the life-n-death of Michael Jackson in a week...



*Michael Jackson doctor, Conrad Murray, may lose Las Vegas home*

By Rich Schapiro
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER

Drowning in debt, Michael Jackson's personal doctor could soon face foreclosure on his swanky Las Vegas home.

Dr. Conrad Murray has fallen behind more than $100,000 since his last payment in January and could lose the house by November, officials said.

Jackson was paying Murray $150,000 a month before the pop star died suddenly June 25 - but it apparently wasn't enough.

Murray is the target of a manslaughter probe. Law enforcement sources say he has admitted giving the pop icon the dangerous sedative propofol the day he died.

Federal drug agents raided Murray's $1.5 million Sin City home Tuesday and seized a computer hard drive and several cell phones. Investigators also searched his nearby office and swept through his Houston clinic last week.

Officials announced a delay yesterday in the release of autopsy results.

They were supposed to be made public this week, but the announcement was put off until next week. No explanation was given.

A longtime Jackson pal, comedian Dick Gregory, said he's fasting for 40 days or until the truth about the singer's death comes out.

source


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2009)

....dude...seriously?


----------



## Keylan (Jul 30, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I also don't care what abuse the common criminal recieves....well some criminals. Remember most are in there for commiting crimes against other innocent people.
> Hmmm.....like rapists, muggers,
> For some reason it seems like your against rules, authority and obedience.



well i ain't toby if that's what you mean.  if you'd been through some of the ordeals i've been through you'd most likely feel the same way.

im not sure the penal system in america is designed for rehabilitation as much as it is for recurrence. i'd love to be wrong there.  too much cooperation can lead to undesired results for civilians when the decision is left with rookies or dolts.  Add emotion to that and its a timebomb.  why should you have to suffer when a cop makes a bad decision?  it ain't like he's gonna by you flowers after.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 30, 2009)

Keylan said:


> well i ain't toby if that's what you mean.  if you'd been through some of the ordeals i've been through you'd most likely feel the same way.
> 
> im not sure the penal system in america is designed for rehabilitation as much as it is for recurrence. i'd love to be wrong there.  too much cooperation can lead to undesired results for civilians when the decision is left with rookies or dolts.  Add emotion to that and its a timebomb.  why should you have to suffer when a cop makes a bad decision?  it ain't like he's gonna by you flowers after.



This is way too broad to even be helpful, if you want to ask a question give a scenario.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 30, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> ...I would go a higher chain of command or go to the local paper if it was really bad.
> wasn't the king video an attempt at going to the media?  the cops still got off.
> 
> Question: As a kid when or if your parents punished you and you rebelled, did you burn your room or take a dump on your bed?



my folks would have left me in the room with that crap for like three days if i tried that.

 some examples of regurgitated videos where police are handcuffing assailants.  is this what our tax dollars are buying?
YouTube - Police take advantage of a Drunk Girl
YouTube - Police brutality caught on camera
YouTube - Man sues after police beating caught on tape
YouTube - 15 Year Old Girl Punched And Pepper Sprayed By Cop
YouTube - Man dangerously TASERED for refusing to sign ticket





YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2009)

Keylan said:


> my folks would have left me in the room with that crap for like three days if i tried that.
> 
> some examples of regurgitated videos where police are handcuffing assailants.
> LHAKKmUKAcw
> ...



Are you fucking kidding me, the only video with inappropriate actions was the last one.  You live in one delusional world.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 30, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Are you fucking kidding me, the only video with inappropriate actions was the last one.  You live in one delusional world.



is it wise to wake him?


----------



## Keylan (Jul 30, 2009)

maybe there were crimes committed but in the case of a 15 year old girl who got _punched_ then pepper sprayed for biting a cop after he almost dislocated her arm and slammed her on the car. or the lone woman who was shot in the back by one of 100 cops.... was it necessary for the cop to run over that guy? was it necessary for the three cops to punch the woman biker because one of them pepper sprayed himself? things like this were happening way before the age of DV. forgive me for being a bit malcontent.
would it be better for a cop to lead with "you're under arrest and will be taken to xxxx" as opposed to giving this step by step list of commands that result in you being stuffed into the back of a police car in cuffs before you as an obedient civilian even know whats going on?


----------



## Keylan (Jul 30, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Are you fucking kidding me, the only video with inappropriate actions was the last one.  You live in one delusional world.



well someone needs to inform us on when it is ok for police to beat subdued perp.  hardcore criminals deserve to be incarcerated but what about innocent til proven guilty?  kicking a perp who is on his knees and being held by two other officers seems a bit lop-sided.  what is legally acceptable by law enforcement and at what point does it become unnecessary force?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2009)

Keylan said:


> maybe there were crimes committed but in the case of a 15 year old girl who got _punched_ then pepper sprayed for biting a cop after he almost dislocated her arm and slammed her on the car. or the lone woman who was shot in the back by one of 100 cops.... was it necessary for the cop to run over that guy? was it necessary for the three cops to punch the woman biker because one of them pepper sprayed himself? things like this were happening way before the age of DV. forgive me for being a bit malcontent.
> would it be better for a cop to lead with "you're under arrest and will be taken to xxxx" as opposed to giving this step by step list of commands that result in you being stuffed into the back of a police car in cuffs before you as an obedient civilian even know whats going on?



Seriously.  you are whack.

You resist arrest deal with the consequences.  

15 year old didn't want to comply to the officer.  

The guy who got run over had a knife.  Why should an officer put himself at risk.  He dropped the knife pretty quickly after that.

You are the problem with society.  Where no one wants to take responsibility for there actions.  There is a reason these people were in police custody, and there was a reason for the actions.  But I forgot, it is easy to hate on the police.  It is always someone else's fault.  God what a fucked up world we live in.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2009)

Keylan said:


> well someone needs to inform us on when it is ok for police to beat subdued perp.  hardcore criminals deserve to be incarcerated but what about innocent til proven guilty?  kicking a perp who is on his knees and being held by two other officers seems a bit lop-sided.  what is legally acceptable by law enforcement and at what point does it become unnecessary force?




You know nothing about the circumstances from that video.  But are quite quick to come to a conclusion, about fault.


----------



## Keylan (Jul 30, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Are you fucking kidding me, the only video with inappropriate actions was the last one.  You live in one delusional world.



YouTube - UP cops beat six-year-old girl


----------



## Keylan (Jul 30, 2009)

YouTube - NJ Man beaten and arrested for having an unzipped jacket

it would be interesting to have audio on this one.  you decide.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2009)

*Lawyer: Announcement pending on Jackson custody*
By NEKESA MUMBI MOODY (AP) 

NEW YORK — The attorney for Michael Jackson's mother says an announcement is imminent on a custody deal regarding the pop icon's two oldest children, but stopped short of saying an agreement had been reached.

L. Londell McMillan said in an interview with The Associated Press that word of an agreement between Katherine Jackson and Deborah Rowe, the biological mother of Prince Michael, 12, and Paris-Michael, 10, would come sometime Thursday.

McMillan has previously said any agreement will be in the best interest of Jackson's children. He declined to go into specifics and would not address reports about what kind of visitation Rowe would get, if any.

E-mail messages sent to Rowe's attorney seeking comment Thursday were not immediately returned.

Michael Jackson, who died June 25 at 50, was the sole parent to his three children. He was married to Rowe, but both had described the relationship as borne out of a friendship and said that Rowe had given birth to his two oldest children as a "gift" to Jackson. They divorced after Paris-Michael was born and Rowe was largely absent in her children's lives. His third child, 7-year-old Prince Michael II, known as Blanket, was born to a surrogate and the mother's identity has never been revealed.

In Jackson's will, he expressed his desire to have his mother take care of his children. But after he died, Rowe expressed interest in raising not only her two children, but Blanket as well. In a phone interview with television station KNBC, she also said she would seek a restraining order against Joe Jackson, Michael's father; Michael Jackson had a complicated relationship with him and often spoke of beatings at the hands of his father.

After Mrs. Jackson, 79, was named by a court as the children's temporary guardian, Rowe won a delay in a guardianship hearing while she decided whether to seek custody. Other hearings were delayed at the request of both parties, and McMillan had described the negotiations between both sides as very cordial.

While McMillan would not discuss details of any agreement, he did say no money exchanged hands. Rowe has taken legal action and demanded retractions as other reports have claimed that she was seeking money from the Jacksons in exchange for dropping any attempt at custody of the children.

Michael Jackson gave Rowe a financial settlement after they divorced in 2000 and she relinquished her parental rights. But they were reinstated by a judge in 2005 after Rowe went to court over the children. The custody dispute was settled in 2006. Terms were not disclosed. Jackson retained primary custody of the children.

All three children have been living with Katherine Jackson since their father's death, where they have been surrounded by their aunts, uncles and cousins.

Copyright © 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 30, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> You know nothing about the circumstances from that video.  But are quite quick to come to a conclusion, about fault.



The dude is whacked, plain and simple.

He'll keep bring up these incidents yet fail to show the 100 to 1 ratio in the other direction.

Pretty fucking sad.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2009)

Keylan said:


> YouTube - UP cops beat six-year-old girl



Seriously you are a joke.  You are going to compare a 3rd world countries policing standards.  I am done with you


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 30, 2009)

Cops have to act this way so you will have the fear of the almighty when they arrive on the scene.  They don't know what they will encounter. But, they want you to know what you're in store for!

This picture was snapped when the Police were called because of a arguement I was having a little too loudly with my neighbor, needless to say, I was scared shitless!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Seriously.  you are whack.
> 
> You resist arrest deal with the consequences.
> 
> ...



x2
Obviously he is wanting to stir up trouble.


----------

